# Testicular Fortitude



## Cold Iron (Nov 16, 2004)

OK. I need a journal for this comp. I meant to get this up a little earlier but school has been devouring me lately.

I'll be doing a program called Suddenly Singles. I'm used to going into the gym and just "winging" it per say. So, I felt a program that was more structured was in order. I'll have to raise the intensity level to make this program work.

The routine is a mixture of HST and power-lifting i'd say. It consists of 4 separate workouts, once each per week, for a duration of four weeks.



Notes
- The tempo thing killed me, especially the deads. 
-Chest was already fried, I should have took a couple days off before starting this program.
- I forgot to alternate exercises and just did them straight through.
- I hate Skull crushers, irritate my elbows

EDIT 234 -After screwing aroung for like an hr, I cant get my WO to display properly, so i just attached it. If anyone knows how to keep the spacing when you paste/type a document on here, hook up


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2004)

At least your not a high volume nut.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll just write the workouts out im simpler form. If anyone has a question, holler.

*Week* 1 - *Workout* 2  ----- Tues nov 16

*A1 Dumbell one armed preacher curls*
55*4* 6 singles(5 seconds on eccentric + 35s between reps)

*A2 Squat*
275*4*6 singles(4 seconds on eccentric+ 35s between reps)


*B1 Seated Eccentric leg curl*
60*3*12( 6 5s eccentrics per leg)

*B2 Hanging knee raises*
3*8(3s eccentric + 3s Concentric)


_*C1 Heel raise on leg machine*_
320*3*20(5s hold at top)


*Notes*

-I fucked up the singles part of the WO.This program is p'ing me off already. I know what im doing wrong and it'll be fixed from here on out though. In the first 2 exercises, 48 singles should have been done...i did 12. Didn't realize the # of singles changed WO 2 WO
-These workout are sketchy for me, after the first week things should start to go a little smoother.
- Hanging knee raises are BRUTAL. I was supposed to do at least 12, wasnt happening. My Abs are still killin' 24hrs later
-Should get some pics up sometime tomorrow!


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

very interesting journal title I dare say!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 18, 2004)

*Camaro*- Umm... thanks?

*Velvet*- Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment   . Where abouts are you in Ontario?

Thanks for popping in, both of you.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 18, 2004)

*Week* 1 - *Workout* 3 ---- Thurs Nov 18 (my mommy's b-day!)

_*A1 DB Incline bench press@25 degree's*_
90*1* 6 singles(35s between reps, 4s eccentric)

*A2 WG Lat pulldown*
200*1* 6 doubles(35s after each double, 3s eccentric, 2s pause)


_*B1 DB Shoulder press*_
60*3*7,6,6(4s eccentric)

_*B2 Block BB Deads to shrug*_
225*3*7,7,6(2s eccentric, 2s pause)


*C1 BB Decline close-grip bench press*
205*3*7,7,6

*Notes*
- This WO kicked my a$$. Went pretty long, 80+
- I wasn't liking my form on the pulldowns, so i went to doubles instead of singles
- My grip was giving out on the dead to shrugs. First time doing the exercise and cant say im too big of a fan.
- I really need to find a good scale, the one at my gym is possessed. I can weigh anywhere from 185-200  

edit- ooops, changed 120 min WO to 80, im not that hardcore


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> *Camaro*- Umm... thanks?
> 
> *Velvet*- Thanks, I'll take that as a compliment   . Where abouts are you in Ontario?
> 
> Thanks for popping in, both of you.



Kingston...where are you?


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 19, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Kingston...where are you?



That's pretty ironic. I'm driving to Kingston later this afternoon for a toga party tonight   

Should be a real fun drive, considering i'm in Bolton(3 hrs away)


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> That's pretty ironic. I'm driving to Kingston later this afternoon for a toga party tonight
> 
> Should be a real fun drive, considering i'm in Bolton(3 hrs away)




Where the hell is Bolton?    I've never even heard of it..is it east or west of Kingston?  Toga party??? Is it at the University???


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 19, 2004)

*Velvet*-  pffft....You havent't heard of Bolton?    

Ya, I don't blame you. I'm West of you though. Reallly west of you. 

It's a kegger toga party. Some freinds of mine go to Queens and they're throwing it off campus.

So here goes all the progress i made this week...   

I'm gonna get stuck in traffic big-time. I think i'm going to have to take the ETR up.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 19, 2004)

*Week* 1 - *Workout* 4 ---- Fri Nov 19

_*A1 DB Incline hammer curl*_
45*1*6 singles(5s eccentric+ 35s between singles)

*A2 BB Deadlift*
315*1*6 singles(40s between singles)


*B1 Wide stance leg press*
540*3*7

_*B2 Leg extension*_
150*7

_
*C1 Cable crunch*_
50*3*7(3s eccentric+ 3s concentric and 3s pause @ top and bottom)

*Notes*
- I didn't use the tempo on a lot of my lifts today
- My back is irritating me from the deads
- Im outta here for Kingston


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 19, 2004)

Kegger eh!  Nice.  Have a few for me  and pick up a few chicks as well. 

you might as well head on to Ottawa and watch the Grey cup  There are tickets still availble.  Go Argos


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 20, 2004)

*IainDaniel*- Not feeling too well today. I think I had a few too many for you last night  Awesome night though!!

I'm exahusted. Drove from Kingston to Guelph to Orangville to Brampton to Orangeville and then finally back to Bolton. Too top it off, I was severly hungover the whole way. Brutal.

On the bright side, ARGOOOOOOOOS tomorrow


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 21, 2004)

Bummer. Couldn't workout today. My left arm was still hurting too much from all the arm wrestling on Fri night  
Every time I had to unlock a heavy weight on bench, I got a sharp pain in my left elbow. I only got to the acclimation set on my warmups, so hopefully i didnt do any further dmage. Anyway, I've taken a few pills and iced it for 20 mins. I guess it's a wait and see game, hopefully I can give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> Bummer. Couldn't workout today. My left arm was still hurting too much from all the arm wrestling on Fri night
> Every time I had to unlock a heavy weight on bench, I got a sharp pain in my left elbow. I only got to the acclimation set on my warmups, so hopefully i didnt do any further dmage. Anyway, I've taken a few pills and iced it for 20 mins. I guess it's a wait and see game, hopefully I can give it a go tomorrow.




Well that sucks buddy     But on a brighter note

*ARGO's WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 23, 2004)

you know it!!!! 


ARGOOOOOS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 23, 2004)

Alright, we're in business. I kept telling myself that it was ok to eat any crap I wanted, just to make my before pics a lil worse. Now that i'm chubby and got the pics posted, it's game time. No excuses for diet now, got to get it in check...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 24, 2004)

I'd hardly call you chubby, and it looks like you have some good muscle on you   Good luck with your goals!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 24, 2004)

*Velvet*- thank you. I'm not too worried about the extra fat, all part of my scheme to win this competition    Ok fine, im lying, I like to indulge sometimes


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 24, 2004)

*Week* 2 - *Workout* 1 ---- Wed Nov 24

I'm getting frustrated now. That toga party is going to be the end of me. 
5 days later and I still cant workout yet. 

_*Bench *_ 
185*2*12,8

*DB rows*
60*2*10

By this time, the pain was irritating me too much. FUCKKKKKK!!!

Im going to do legs tomorrow, then rest till Sunday. On Sunday I will go back to my old routine, as I don't think the Suddenly singles program is good for my ailing ?elbow?. I guess I'll do some active recovery if im still not 100%


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 25, 2004)

*LEGS * -- Nov 25

_*Squat * _ - 185*4*15,12,10,6(knee started to hurt, so i cut last set short)

*45 Leg press*- 360*2*25,15

_*Leg entension*_- 90*2*12
_*Lying leg Curl*_ -60*2*12(two superets)

*Standing calf raises*
300*2*12

Notes
- I still managed to aggrevate my elbow doing LEGS!! WTF!!!
- Decent workout overall
- My knees really bug me when doing legs, hmmm....
- Went higher than usual on reps, so I'm sure i'll pay for it tomorrow
- It's all good b/c I'll have lot's of time to recover. I am NOT going back to the gym till my ?elbow? is better.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2004)

*Back/Tri/Abs*- Dec 2

*BB Rows*
105*3*10

*GM's*
135*3*7

*DB Rows*
60*3*12

*CG bench*
135*3*10

*Incline extensions*
60*3*12

*Swiss ball crunches*
25*2*12

*Cable crunches*
50*3*8




*NOTES*
-FINALLY got back into the gym today. It's been so long I felt like a virgin all over again. Good news is I felt no pain in the left elbow. Feels kinda stiff, but no pain. I was nursing it today, trying to reduce the chance of re-aggrevating it. Active recovery
- Felt awesome to get back in there


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 4, 2004)

*Shoulders/Traps* -- Dec 4

*Seated DB press*
60*3*9,7,7

*DB lateral*
25*2*8

*Bentover rear lateral*
25*2*10

*DB shrugs*
100*9
90*9

15m HIT

*Notes*
- Real qiuck and simple workout
- Still going light, trying not to re-aggrevate my left elbow
- Did cardio at the end of my WO, never do it but..
- Im seriously considering quitting weights for a month. As crazy as that sounds, I feel my cardiovascular activity is REALLY bad. Im having trouble breathing sometimes and for some reason i keep getting dizzy whenever I lift. I dont think I have recovered 100% from the mono i had, even though it was 6 months ago....and it would also give me time to heal. I hate not being able to give it 100%


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 15, 2004)

I actually managed to hurt my other elbow a couple days ago. Heard a pop but good thing was, it didn't hurt. Woke up the next morning though and I couldnt even make a fist. Hurt big time. 

I have been swarmed with exams. 8 in four days   
I havent had a decent workout in a month and havent even been in the gym for the past few weeks
My diet sucks
I have slept 5 hrs total in the past 3 days
I am soooo stressed

I was debating about quitting the IM challenge but I will attempt a comeback in the new yr. I have a lot of more work to do now. We'll just say I gave everyone a head start. I'm taking new pictures b/c i look even shittier now and want an accurate reflection of my chubbness...


----------



## Velvet (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome back!  Hope you feel better, and damnit don't quit..there's lots of time to get back on board!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 5, 2005)

Sweet, finally got back into the gym. Just been messing around/going light, as i havent been into the gym in like 6 weeks or something and i am also training my best friend from scratch

Mon- back/tri
Tues- shoulders/traps/abs
today-off

Also im doing 15 mins of cardio after weights

I'm SOOOOOOOOO SORE!!!!!!!

Next week, I'll start to keep a more detailed log again and I will include diet. WOHOOO!!! feels awesome to be back in the gym. Lots of work to do now...


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 10, 2005)

GOd dayum my boobs are sore. Diet gets in check tomorrow and week #2 starts!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

still di(king around in the gym, not 100% yet....diet is in effect now and everything will be im more detail starting next week


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 17, 2005)

Did Chest and Bi yesterday.....had to cut bi's short as my elbow started bugging me again. This is like a vicious cycle. However I dont feel any pain today, so thats good I guess. As soon as I felt that pain again though, I immediatly got pissed off and then almost in the next instant, felt depressed.  O well, Im going to continue going light for a little while longer I guess.....I say that but its really hard. Im sooo eager to get back to where i was at. 
I start off with good intentions but then the ego takes over halfway into the w/o.

I was going to take new pictures but i dont even care about the IM contest anymore.... it is all about getting myself healthy again. I feel I am rushing back into this.. atleast partly to try and salvage a respectbable finish in this comp....so whatever, nothing exciting will be happening in this journal.......kinda like the last 8 weeks   


You want exciting though? my mondays at school are 8am to 930 pm   

Im dying here....and only halfway through the day


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2005)

You should post weights, reps, etc.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2005)

I concur.  And update more frequently


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cowpimp*- Good call. I'll start today.

*Premier*- I'll be fucking estatic to post all my workouts, in great depth too, if that means im healthy and in the gym consistantly again


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2005)

*Tues Jan 18 2005*

*Delts + Traps*

*HS Shoulder press*
135*10
185*8
225*8

*Upright Rows*
70*12
80*12

*Bentover laterals*
25*10*2

*Smith Shrugs*
135*12
185*12
225*8 

10 min cardio

*Notes*
- Forgot log book, so those are educated guess's. I think theyre all right though
- On the last set of shrugs i had a weird feeling in my elbow, so I cut it short
- It should be noted, I havent felt the same pain that I was feeling all the time, a month or so ago. What im getting now is sort of an irritating feeling, something on the verge of becoming a pain but not that exact pain. Hard to describe..
- I got up at 1:00, so my diets a little empty still ..hah
- Im going shopping right now for some g-rub

*DIET*
- Shake(natty PB+oats + bananna)
- Protein Bar + apple
- PWO shake (oats+ dextrose)
- sandwich on a flax bagel, fishies, 1%milk
- 2 eggs + 2 slices WW + 1%milk
- Nayure valley bar + 10 WW crackers
- Everything flax bagel + salad + cheese+ fishies


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry.. I neglected to read the whole journal yesterday, just scoped the dates.  But it sounds like you have tendonitis in your arm.  I get that when arm wrestling.  Also, did you take time off because the holidays, or aggrivate the arm again?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2005)

*Premier*- NP. I took the time off to try and let it heal. Well, actually, I didnt even have a choice...too much pain to work through.There would be absolutly zero chance of me just taking time off for the hell of it. I've only being lifting a little over 2 yrs and I've had two pretty big setbacks already, so....


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive been at it a little over a year, and more than half of that is OUT of the gym   I feel your pain


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2005)

*Premier*-Holy shit...youve only been lifting for a yr?

hey, what does tendonitis fel like?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 18, 2005)

Seriously, yes.  I played football from 15-17, then stopped lifting from 17-21.

Its usually not noticable, untill you have enflamed it.  Then the tendon gets sore.  Mine gets inflamed when I arm wrestle.. its almost like a dull achy pain in the forearm/elbow area.  Makes the arm feel 'dead' in a way, but it hurts.  Thats the best I can explain it


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 18, 2005)

*Premier*- so youve been lifting for a yr and on the DL for a yr? shit bro, if thats the case, i dont feel as bad now. thx   

Ok then, I'm pretty sure its not tendonitis...


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

From now on, I am no longer someone's testicle....I shall be known as

Cold Iron


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

*Wed Jan 19 2005*

*Back/Tri* (no tri today though)  


*Rack Deads*
165*12*3

*Platform T-bar rows*
65*10*2

*Pulldowns*
120*12*2

*DB Rows*
40*12*2

*The lean-back machine* 
140*20*2

15min HIT

*Notes*
- I dont know where my head is lately, I forgot to do tri's. I never forget shit like that
- Went light, as usual. I think im going to go at around 50% for the next few weeks and see how that goes. Even lighter than today   
- I ordered some Ph's yesterday. Im not even necessarily going to do them, but I felt like I was missing the boat if I didnt get any before the ban. I can always sell them if needed. However, I'm in canada, so we'll see if they make it here
- I havent had any time the last couple of days, tomorrow I have some time, so I will pre-cook a bunch of meals
- I dont know the real name of the lean-back machine..lol


*Diet*

- Shake( NPB + Oats)
- PWO shake (Oats + dextrose)
- Protein bar
- Sandwich on a bagel
- Lasanga + 1%milk + fishies
- tuna + apple + nature vallley bar + fishies


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

I wouldnt do that 'lean back machine'.  I know what one it is, and its dangerous, because of the shearing force placed on your spine.  I used to do it, untill LAM told me.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I wouldnt do that 'lean back machine'.  I know what one it is, and its dangerous, because of the shearing force placed on your spine.  I used to do it, untill LAM told me.




Really? I feel it gives my lower back a sweet WO. I go super slow and it feels awesome. I dont understand how it could put excessive force on your spine. Wouldnt the weight have to be coming from above you.. ala behind the neck presses or something similar, to have that effect? Imma shot LAM a pm


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

WTF I weighed myself today and was pushing 210   

I've never been over 2 bills..    and this aint the good weight


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

My "goodies" came in today. No immediate plans on burstin ma cherry, but a good asset to have none the less. Dirrrrrrt cheap


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 20, 2005)

*Thurs Jan 20 2005*

_*Off Day*_


*Diet*
- Shake( NPB + Oats+ banana)
- Sandwich on bagel + 1%milk + fishies
- Grilled chicken wrap
- Lasanga + 1%milk
- Tuna + nature valley bar + Apple + fishies
*
Notes*
- Even inspite of this diet, I'm losing weight    Being back in the gym is helping quite a bit though
- I really need to ditch the bagels everyday but theyre just sooo easy for me
- Tomorrow I will have more time, been meaning to cook up at crapload of chicken and rice I bought the other day
- I take 2 multi's per day as well
- I drink a helluva lot of water everyday too


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2005)

Same old shit. Workouts suck, diet sucks, everything sucks. It's impossible to stay motivated when I cant train hard. Im making an appointment to get my knees, left elbow and lower back checked out. I HATE the fact its so hard to build muscle/strength and yet its so easy to lose. Whatever.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Damn, your as bad as me hahaha   Good luck with it all man.  It sucks.. I know.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Damn, your as bad as me hahaha   Good luck with it all man.  It sucks.. I know.




thx prem. I kinda tweaked my bicep today too   ....  

One day we'll be back in the game. One day.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2005)

*Sat Jan 28 2005*

*Back/Delts/Tri's*

*BB Rows*
120*2*10

*DB Rows*
50*12

*Iso-lateral HS High Row*
170*12

*Hypers*
60*2*9

*DB Press*
40*2*15,10

*HS lateral raise*
100*2*10

*Bentover reverse flys*
15*2*10

*CG Bench * 
135*2*8

*Pushdowns*
80*9

*Rope pulldown*
50*9

Abs

7.5 min cardio

*Notes*
- I made up for slacking this week and condensed 2 days into one so I doidnt have to miss anything. I know, not a good idea for someone in my situation. I lowered the volume though ~ 6 sets Back, 6 shoulders, 3 Tri's
- I was in the gym a hell of a long time, gaping out. It was like I didnt want to be there but at the same time, I couldnt leave.
- My right bicept is irritating me
- Im fat
- I got some vicious cramps doing cardio and had to call it quits
- My mom is making me a doc's appointment   
- My elbow started bugging me doing pushdows but its not the same pain ive been having, it feels like tennis elbow... from what ive read !?!?! 
- Im a whinny bitch

*"Diet" * 

- Shake (NPB + Oats +bananna)
- PWO shake
- Chinese food + chicken wrap
- Flax bagel sandwich + milk
- 2 yogurts, apple, nature valley bar


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

*Sun Jan 29 05*

*Traps/Abs*

*BB shrugs*
135*3*12(5s hold at the top)

*DB shrug*
75*2*12

Various ab b.s

20m HIIT cardio

*Notes*
- I didnt even want to go in yesterday, but my friend, who I am training, missed his last day and needed some assistance ( a lot actually) 
- cardio killed me, i'm still in piss poor cardiovascular condition
- My internet wasnt working yesterday at home, so i'm at school today posting everything
- My mondays(today) at school are 8am - 930 pm, therefore imposssible to eat clean...but lots of time to browse IM
- I was starving yesterday 


*Diet*

- Omlet and 2 slices ww toast
- prtoein bar
- PWO shake
- Tuna + apple + yogurt + Carrots + peanuts
- Shake( banana, natty pb, oats)


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 31, 2005)

*Mon Feb 1, 2005*

*Off day*

*Diet*
- Shake(NPB + oatties)
- Sausage on a bun
- Foot long spicy chicken sub on WW
- Shake(oats)
- Tuna + apple + yogurt + fishies


*Notes*
- all my shakes have 2 scoopes unless I have them with milk. If thats the case, then 1.5
- I need to go get more multi's and more fishies
- Still waiting to hear when my appointment is
- I was away from home for 12.5 hrs, thus the sub and weiner
- I think im gonna cut, even though it aint conducive to healing
- I have tomorrow off, so im going shopping and cooking


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

*Tues Feb 1, 2005*

_*Chest and Bi's*_

*BB bench press*
135*12
185*10
205*5

*Incline BB press*
165*8*2
*
Decline fly's*
30*10|
20*12| SS

*Dips*
BW*15

*Alternating DB curl*
20*12
30*10*2

*Hammer curl*
30*10

*BB curl*
40*20

15m HIIT running

*Notes*
- Hammers really irritate whatever I f'ed in my left elbow area
- I just threw the dips in b/c my buddy wanted to see what they were
- I havent done incline BB in sooo long, lost a lot of strength there
- I felt good today for the most part, went about 90% on chest, 60-70% on bi's
- My appontment is 10:10 Thurs morning
- I started writing this post at 5:30p.m yesterday. Then in-mid post my cousin told me that we had to start moving her. It was me and only one other guy who moved her, talk about exahusting. I had just gotten home from this w/o and then I had to go do that. Afterwards she took us out to eat and when I got home at 1:30am, it was lights out. I actually didnt even make it up to my room and passed out on the couch
- My last meal was REALLY good, but i'm pretty PO'ed at myself, especially considering I just started a "cut" but I was EXTREMELY hungry after moving my cuz for like 4 hrs virtually by myself and it was sorta my "payment" so I wanted to get my money's worth   

*Diet*

- Shake(ntb, oats)
- 2eggs, ww toast
- Protein bar
- PWO shake
- Tuna, carrots, yogurt
- Protein bar
- party platter(shrimp,mozza sticks, all kinds of crap) steak sandwich, ceaser salad, balsamic chicken, Rrice and 2 beers


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Where did you go out to eat?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

just Kelsey's, but our bill was well over $100   Are they in the U.S too?

She has to move again in exactly one yr. This time it will be the keg


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Nope, never heard of the place   I forgot that you were in Canada lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wed Feb 2 2005*

*Legs*

*Smith squats*
135*10
185*10
225*10

*One legged leg Press*
180*12
200*12

*Lying Leg curl*
80*2*10

*Seated calf raise*
90*2*12

*Abbducter*
75*2*12

*Adducter*
80*2*12

*Notes*
- Did this workout earlier today but then had to rush straight to school
- Then proceeded to get in shit for playing poker in class
- It was only my 3rd time using those "chick" machines but I must say, I enjoy them. I think theyre loosening up my IT band and giving me more flexibility im my hips and ultimately less discomfort when doing legs
- I am gaining more confidence in my left arm again, docs appointment is tomorrow morning anyway. I want to get some bloodwork done too

edit------- forgot food

*G-rub*
- Shake(oats)
- Protein bar
- Egg sandwich on WW, fishies
- PWO shake
- Large spicy chicken sub on mg
- chicken, ww rice, veggies, fishies


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nope, never heard of the place   I forgot that you were in Canada lol



Its in between a fast food joint and a nice steak house. Meals are like 10-20, my type of place.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok, cool.  I like those places.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thurs Feb 3 3005*

_*Abs/Cardio*_

Swiss ball stuff
Cable crunches

20m HIIT

*Notes*
- Doctor thinks I have tendinitis im my left elbow, but I dont know if he can make that assessment just by prodding my elbow a couple times like he did. Im going back next week with a specialist in mind whom I want him to refer me too, plus im gettin blood work as well
- My back gives out before my abs even get fatigued, not cool. The only exercise that doesnt effect my back is the cable crunches, so I mostly do those


*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich + fishies
- PWO shake
- Salmon + veggies + salad
- Brown rice + chciken + veggies
- Tuna + Apple
- Protein bar


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2005)

*Fri Feb 4 2005*
_
*Delts/Traps*_

*DB Shoulder press*
40*2*20, 15
55*8
*
Nastilus lateral raise*
120*2*12

*Reverse fly machine*
135*2*12

*DB shrugs* (Double drop set)
85*12
60*12
50*12

22m moderate cardio

*Notes*

- The 85's started bugging my elbow, so i'm going to lay of exercises where im holding a lot of weight and its pulling downwards( shrugs, deads etc)
- I must have been holding a lot of water b.c im down 8 pounds in like 5 days
- If feels AMAZING to have decent WO's again!!!!!!

*Diet*

- Shake
- Egg sandwich on MG +  1%milk + fishies
- PWO shakes
- Tuna salad + yogurt
- Porkchops + perogies + beans
- Protein bar


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 5, 2005)

*Off Day*

*Diet*

-Shake (Oats + bananna + NPB + 1%Milk)
-Protein bar
-Egg sandwich on MG + fishies
-Tuna salad + apple
-Small shake

*Notes*
- Ya so im cutting, yeah
- I have sat at this computer desk ALL day, no wonder i'm not hungry
- Ive been sooo unproductive today. Im fuccking hooked on online hold em' ...but the bad thing is, I f'ing suck. I lost $50 in like an hour.
- wow im boring


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sunday Feb 6 2005*

*Back/Tri*

*BB rows*
125*2*10

*Cable Row*
120*2*10

*Lat pulldown*
140*2*10

*Alternating high pull*
90*2*10

*Hypers*
BW+40*2*10

*Decline CG bench*
145*10
175*2*10

*Seated dip machine*
180*10
230*10

*Camber bar pushdowns * (SS)
70*10
60*10 


*Notes*
- I'm almost poisitve I have tennis elbow
- Hurt my wrist on the CG's
- I think my bloodpressure shyrockets during workouts, I developed a headache today while lifting
- Fuck im not "made" to workout I guess
- I have sooo much school work to do today, I'm thee king of procrastination
- GO EAGLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Diet*
- Shake(oats+ NPB+ banana)
- Protein bar
- PWO shake
- Tuna + apple
- Chillie + Bread
- Shit load of wings


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 7, 2005)

_*Off Day*_

*Diet*
- Shake(oats)
- 12" spicy chicken sub on ww
- 2 spicy Beef patties
- ww Spaghetti
- Tuna salad + apple + milk

*Notes*
- Diet sucked b/c I was at school for 14hrs, outta the house for 15
- My left elbow hurts like a b*tch today, lotsa swelling and inflammation
- Starting next week, im going to a 3day split, my aching body cant handle 4


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like a good move.  Do you take MSM?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

No, but good call.  I've been doing a lot of searching around here. I think i'm going to pick up some glucosamine, chrondrotin and MSM. Hopefully, they're not too pricey b/c im low on da flow.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

http://esj1.com/bonesandjoints_tripleflex.htm is what I use.  MSM might really help.  You could also get some Naproxen(active ingredient in Aleve).  Its an anti inflamitory.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

*Tues Feb 8 2005*

*Chest/Biceps*

*Incline DB press*
60*10
70*2*10

*Decline BB press*
185*2*10

*Dips*
Bw*2*10

*DB curls*
30*10
40*7
35*8

*DB Hammer*
35*8

*BB curl*
60*2*10

15m cardio


*Notes*
- As expected curls annoy left elbow
- My strength is still climbing nicely. Although it will be hard to get back to where I was, if I cant give 'er 100%
- Atleast Im losing lb's...
- My thighs were rubbing together and burning like hell during cardio. I need some baby powder or something, lol


*Diet*
- Shake(oats+ banana)
- Egg sandwich on WW + 1%milk + fishies
- PWO shake
- Tuna + salad + appple + 1%milk
- Tuna + carrots + 1milk
- Milk


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> http://esj1.com/bonesandjoints_tripleflex.htm is what I use.  MSM might really help.  You could also get some Naproxen(active ingredient in Aleve).  Its an anti inflamitory.




Those look sweet. Thx. All the goodies I need wrapped up in one. Are the dosages high enough for each thing though? Sometimes when they offer all-in-one products like that, they give you a little of each but not enough of any. I really dont know shit about dosages for that stuff.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

The glucosamine and chondroiten is high enough.. but I dont know much about MSM dosage.  You know that it will take about 4-6 weeks to kick in, right?  Maybe I'll search up on MSM.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

I knew it wasnt immediate but also didn't know it was 4-6 weeks.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

I buy Whole Foods brand mix of those 3 items.  I don't have joint problems though, so it is merely for preventative mainenance.  I figure it is better to help keep them in good shape as opposed to trying to recover from injuries later.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

I hear ya CP, wish I would have thought of that. Although it probably wouldnt have helped in my situation


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

*Wed Feb 9 2005*

*Legs*

*Smith squat*
185*10
235*7
185*12

*Incline Sled leg press*
360*10
500*10|
360*10|< Double drop set
270*10|
500*10

*Lying hammie curls*
80*2*10

*Seated calf*
90*2*8

*Abbduter
Adducter*

*Notes*
- I felt nauseous after this w/o. I really pushed it even though I felt very weak
- Went below parallel on the squats. I usually go just parallel but wanted to try going lower
- My aunt's fiance "apparently" gets deals on drug store supplements, so I asked him to pick m up some EFA's. He brings me home 90 caps for $9. Thanks, those will last me 9 days,lol
- We had a bunch of realators over today. This is not good b/c I will have no where to live when the house sells and i'll be mid-semester

*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich + 1% milk
- PWO shake
- Tuna + apple + 1%milk
- 6" spicy chicken sub on MG
- ???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you normally squat on the smith?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

Nope. It's actually only the fourth or fifth time I have ever used it. I'm training one of my best friends, who is about 280, so it's easier for him to learn on. Although I find it is a little easier on my knees too.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=19894&highlight=smith+squats


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2005)

I distinctly remeber reading that thread when it was first started. I re-read it though and now that I am more knowledgable, I understand it better. I avoided it for the longest time b/c it takes away from your natural plain of motion but now knowing and understanding everything else detrimental about it, I will never use it again.. except for shrugs. I only used that machine very sparingly, but even that is too much. Thx for the heads up Prem


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thurs Feb 10 2005*

*Off day*

*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich +1%milk + fishies
- Shake
- Steak + loaded potatoe + veggies
- Homemade WW macoroni with cheese
- Tuna + apple

*Notes*
- Diet was pretty weak today. Cashed in my superbowl bet for a nice steak meal
- I think I'm taking in too many calories, gonna scale it back a bit
- Bought some joint protection ish
- Found out why I got that canker, it's been all the damn vinegar im pouring on my tuna
- My legs were mangled from yesterday, so natta cardio


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 11, 2005)

*Fri Feb 11 2005*

*Delts/Traps*

*Arnold presses*
50*3*9,8,8

*Upright rows*
90*2*10

*Bentover cable laterals*
15*10
10*15

*Shrugs*
165*12
205*12

Ab work

*Notes*
- I couldnt even do my warm-up on the bike, legs were tooooo sore, Obviously no cardio today at the end
- Im going to drop shrugs for awhile, too hard on the you know what
- Workouts are taking waaay too long, but thats expected I guess 
- Off to school

*Diet*
- Shake(oats,npb,bananna+milk)
- protein bar
- Pwo shake
- Tuna + apple + milk
- WW macoroni
- 1%milk + nature vally bar


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I buy *Whole Foods* brand mix of those 3 items.  I don't have joint problems though, so it is merely for preventative mainenance.  I figure it is better to help keep them in good shape as opposed to trying to recover from injuries later.



Im doing a case study on Whole foods right now, funny shit.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2005)

*Sat Feb 12 2005*

*Off day*

*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich on WW bagel + 1%milk + Fishies
- Tuna + Apple
- Shake + nature valley granola and yogurt bar
- Tuna + salad(balsamic vinagette)

*Notes*
- F'ing starving today
- Spur of the moment, like 20mins ago I decided to go shave my chest, lol. I wanted to see how I'm progressing with the cut. 5 months worth of hair later, I realized I still have lots of work to do. I feel like I have razor burn already   
- Legs still too sore for cardio today, will make it up tomorrow


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 13, 2005)

Started my new split today, standard 3 day split - Push/Legs/Pull

*Sun Feb 13 2005*

_*Push*_

*DB press*
70*10
75*8

*CG press*
135*9
175*9

*BB Military press*
95*10
105*8

*Dips*
BW*12(chest)
BW*10(tri)

*HS laterals*
130*10

*Rope pulldown*
50*12

*Incline fly's*
30*10

20m HIIT

*Notes*
- Decided I was going to start the new split on the way too the gym, not too much thought/perperation went into the exercises, but it worked out alright
- RI's are coming down, I just keep telling my w/o partner to hurry up
- This W/O was tiring, just worked shoulders on fri, so they werent 100%, neither were my tri's, thus the low weights
- I like this split so far 
- Decided to take ibuprofen and ice the elbow after every workout too
- Im pretty pissed, just found out CNW doesnt ship to Canada anymore    

*Diet*
- Shake(oats)
- Protein bar
- PWO Shake(oats)
- Tuna + apple + salad + 1%milk
- Homeade vegtable soup + 2 slices italian bread
- Shake(banana + oats)


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 14, 2005)

*Mon Feb 14 2005
*
*Off Day*

*Diet*
- Shake
- Pasta(chcken+veggies)
- 6 inch spicy chicken on WW
- 6 inch spicy chicken on ww
- Protein bar
- Ribs + some weird little ball potatoes
- Tuna + salad + 1%milk

*Notes*
- Diet was b.s. Today was the 13hr school day though
- My internet has been c-r-a-w-l-i-n-g the last couple weeks, switched over to firefox....WOW, it has never been faster   
- I'm pretty drained, going to be an early night tonight
- Going for a blood test as soon as I get up tomorrow


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tues Feb 15 2005*

_*Legs*_

*Squats*
135*12
185*12
205*8

*Sled Press*
540*2*10
630*10
360*25

*Standing leg curl*
60*12

*Seated calf*
150*2*10

*Notes*
- I tried the adducter and abducter with cables, wasn't happening
- Havent squated with free weights for a while, was a little sketchy
- Got blood work done this morning. I had to go on an empty stomach but from rolling out of bed unitl gettin back from the docs, was only 30 minutes..hopefully not too much Catabolism occured   
- Fuck I have to study all night, should be fun!!!!!

*Diet*
- Shake
- deli meat sandwich on a WW bagel with cheddy cheese + 1%milk + fishies    
- PWO shake
- Tuna + Salad + Apple + 1%milk
- Tuna + apple
- Half shake + carrots


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 16, 2005)

*Wed Feb 16 2005*

*Off day*

*Diet*
- Shake
- 2 Egg + turkey sandwich on WW bagel + fishies
- Shake
- 12" WW grilled chicken sub
- Salad + carrots + protein bar



*Notes*
- Aced my CSC 2 mid-term tonight


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thurs Feb 17 2005*

*Pull*


*BB Rows*
135*2*10

*MG Lat Pulldowns*
150*2*12

*BB curl*
80*2*8

*DB Hammer*
30*2*8

*Upright Rows*
70*2*9

*DB Rows*
40*2*10 | 4s Concentric

*Support Rows*
90*10

10m HIIT

*Notes*
- Did a ton of rows today
- Wanted to finish up my old, half used, v12. Today was the first day. Pumps were insane already. Going to finish up my old glutamine too.
- I dont know, I think this is harder on my elbow than the 4 day split, dont know what im going to do
- Out of Multi's 
- Ive dropped 13 pounds in like 3 weeks, starting to look pretty good


*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich on MG + 1%milk + fishies
- PWO shake
- Tuna + salad + apple + 1% milk
- Chicken + Brown Rice
- Shake(1 scoop) + 1%milk


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

*Fri Feb 18 2005
*
*Abs/Cardio*

Various abs exercises

20m @ 6.5


*Diet*
- Shake
- Protein bar
- 2 eggs + 2 slices MG + 2 slices bacon
- PWO shake
- ???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

How did the docs turn out?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

Still haven't went, just found out he's away on absence for 2 weeks. My appointment isn't until early March. It'll probably be May by the time I get to a specialist.

Doesn't bother me right now though, my elbow and knees are feeling pretty decent.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

Just some random notes/thoughts

- Booked my trip to today Mexico today. Leaving as soon as the semester finishes(my 6th and last semster of college) There's about 15-20 of my friends and family going but they all booked a couple weeks ago. Me, being myself, procrastinating and what not...now have to leave two days earlier than everyone and have to pay $100 more. Luckily i'm not going alone, it will be me and one of my buddies for those 2 days. Were sooo lucky, we ended up getting the last 2 seats on this other plane. It wouldnt have been the end of the world though b/c we had England/Las Vegas and various tropical islands to fall back on.

- It's been about a month now that I've gone without drinking. That is HUGE. I dont think I've ever gone this long in my life without some form of liks. I feel great and all, but I never reallly get to chill with my boy's anymore. Tomorrow, a bunch of us are all supposed to go downtown, play some poker, watch the dunk comp and then go to a club but I think I'll have to pass once again

- Debating on doing my first ever PH cycle. I mean, I can gain at a pretty good clip but all the injuries and set backs keep pushing back my progress big time. I swear I look the same now as I did 8 months into training. I really like the idea of being "natural" but I feel like my time is running out..even at the age of 22...wtf... Anyway, just awaiting my blood test before I make a final decision

- Fucking swamped at school lately, mid-term time. I'm vowing not to cheat at all this semester, so I've been studying like mad so far. I want to earn my marks for some odd reason. I've been setting my alarm to get up and study..hah  

- Picked up some Vitamin E, C and a new multi today

- I'm getting da boot from where im living pretty soon, as it is on the market and should be sold very soon. I wouldnt give a shit except it's mid-semester and that throws a loop into it. Getting a place by myself is not an option. Dont know what im going to do, we'll see whats up

- I need a job placement for school quick time or I wont graduate..lol

- Speaking of which, this rant is done. I need to go apply for uni


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 20, 2005)

FUCK, I caved. Went out last night and had 6 beers, smoked and ate french fries + gravy. Atleast the beers were low carb beers. I feel sooo fucking fat today. If it wasn't for the random sex last night, I'd be REALLLY p*ssed. Oh wait there was none, AHHHHHHHHHHH !!!!


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 20, 2005)

*Sun Feb 20 2005*

*Chest/Bi*

*Bench*
160*2*12

*Decline*
145*2*12

*Incline fly's*
25*2*12

No Biceps today

20m HIIT

*Diet*
- Shake
- Protein bar
- PWO shake
- ??
*
Notes*
- Went reallllly light today. My elbow still hasnt recovered from the pull day, thus no bi's today either
- Went back to the 4 day split
- Got two mid-terms tomorrow, i'll be studying all day and night. First ones at 8am tomorrow. I shouldnt have went out last night


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2005)

*Mon Feb 24 2005
*
*Off day*

*Diet*
- Shake(2 scoopes + 1c oats)
- 12" WW Grilled chicken sub
- 6" WW Grilled chicken
- 6" WW grilled chicken
- Chicken breast + Salad
- Tuna + Apple
*
Notes*
- Why can't I edit my post from just yesterday?
- Im going to start pulling the cals back more
- Applied for uni today
- I'm beat only got about 3hrs last night


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

There is a timer.  Cant edit posts older than 24hrs I believe.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2005)

Thats seems about right. It should be 2-3 days though.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tues Feb 25 2005*

*Legs*

*Squat*
135*10
185*10
205*10

*Leg press*
350*3*12,12,15

*Lying leg curls*
70*2*10
*
Calf work on the sled press*
360*14 |
270*12 | Double drop
180*10 |

*Notes*
- Still getting used to the free-weight squats, felt good except for the clicking above my knee
- That calf set felt niiiice
- Tomorrow's my last mid-term(corporate finance). I'm getting pretty sick of studying, haven't even started for this one and I plan on watching the Raps Vs. NJ before I do....VC's reunion

*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich + 1% milk + fishies
- PWO shake
- Tuna + apple+ salad + 1%milk
-???


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 23, 2005)

*Wed Feb 26 2005*

*Off Day* 

*Diet*
- Shake
- Shake
- Shake
- 12"WW grilled chicken
- Porkchops + Brown Rice + Veggies + Fishies (5)

*Notes*
- I knew I should have studied more, today's mid-term didnt go so well     O well, there all over now
- Had no time to make anyhing to eat this morning, as I was busy studying, so 3 shakes it was   lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 24, 2005)

*Thurs Feb 27 2005*
*
Back/Tri*

*CG Lat pulldown*
160*12
180*10
140*12

*Suspended T-bar rows*
90*2*12
*
DB Rows*
70*9

*Pullover machine*
100*2*12

*Good am's*
135*2*8
*
CG Press*
135*12
185*9

*Horizontal Dips* (Double drop)
BW+ 90 *2*14,7,4
BW+ 45
BW
*
Pushdowns*
80*12

15m HIIT

*Notes*
- 10 sets for back, 5 for triceps
- Starting next week, im going to do sets of 15 for everything
- Good mornings were sketchy, havent done them in a while
- I can't believe B-cock didn't make a move at the trade deadline   


*Diet*
- Shake
- PWO shake
- 8oz steak + Shrimp + Rice + veggies
- Tuna + apple
- 1%milk + fishies


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 25, 2005)

*Fri Feb 25 2005* (been getting the dates mixed up the last couple posts)

*Delts/Trap*

*Standing DB Military press*
45*3*10,8,7

*Seated DB laterals*
20*12 (held them really far out, arms almost locked)
SS| 20*10 (the rest were all normal)
SS| 15*6
20*10 

*Reverse peck dec*
130*2*10,8

*DB Shrugs*
60*12 (5s squeeze at the top)

15HIIT

*Notes*
- I know I said I wasn't going to do traps for awhile, but I went realllly light
- My presses were crap due to a combination of killing my tri's yesterday and the fact I haven't done that exercise in ages
- I've been holding steady at 198 the past couple days. I thought I had stalled, weight loss wise, but I've actually been putting on LBM. Therefore, Im going to cut more calories...
- Ordered some T3 and Nolva last night
- So it's known, I use a complete ROM on every exercise

Diet
- Shake
- Egg sandwich + 2%milk + Fishies
- PWO shake
- Tuna + Apple + Salad + 2%milk
- Oragnic Pizza (wtf haha) + wings
- Half shake wit 1%milk + fishies
- 7 Doritos


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

Nice workout.  You eat a shit ton uf tuna man LOL

Why did you buy T3 AND nolva?  Going to run a ph/ps?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 25, 2005)

haha I fucking HATE tuna, as soon as i'm done cutting that shit aiint getting back into my house. Besides being a great food for shredding up, as you can probably tell by my meals, I'm a big fan of convenience. No time/desire/skill to cook anything.

As for the cycle, I dont know man. I've been debating whether to bust my cherry for awhile now. Like you, I gain quick when i'm actually in the gym but with all the set-backs, I feel as though I will never reach my ideal physique unless I speed up the process (ph).  So im not sure .Still waiting for my doc to get back, to see my blood test results ( and make the appt. for the specialist)

As for the T3....I might try a real light dose without running ph's or I might wait till I start the cycle and run both...or I could even flip it to a buddy for a little profit 
My workout partner wanted something to help him lose weight, so thats where it started and that coupled with finding a site that will actually ship research chems to canada led me to the impulse buying 

Is there any serious health risks to running T3 if you are overweight? I assume there is, do you know of any specifics?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2005)

There is always the risk, that it could butrn up your thyroid.. but if your severely overweight, you might have a problem with it anyway.  Im kinda sketchy on those research chems.. be careful.  If I were you, I would have bought Rx Cytomel.  Also, be sure to look into PCT for your thyroid, if you use it


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey man, it looks like you're having some pretty good workouts.  I like your workouts too.  They're usually nothing fancy, just the good ol' fashioned basic compound exercises that we all know and love.  Keep it up.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> There is always the risk, that it could butrn up your thyroid.. but if your severely overweight, you might have a problem with it anyway.  Im kinda sketchy on those research chems.. be careful.  If I were you, I would have bought Rx Cytomel.  Also, be sure to look into PCT for your thyroid, if you use it



Don't have to worry about it now; got an email back saying it can't be processed and I got my CC credited. No one delivers to Canada


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Hey man, it looks like you're having some pretty good workouts.  I like your workouts too.  They're usually nothing fancy, just the good ol' fashioned basic compound exercises that we all know and love.  Keep it up.



Ya, I've been keeping it simple lately. Lifts are getting better, to no coincidence my elbow is too. I'm going close to 90% on everything except Back + Bi....and tri to a smaller extent. So the weights should be increasing nicely now that im in the gym consistently, although I am presently cutting.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2005)

*Sat Feb 26 2005*

*Off Day* - slipped in some cardio though

16m HIIT  1m:1m -- 4mph:9mph

*Diet*
- Shake(oats)
- Egg sandwich + 1%milk + fishies
- Tuna + apple + salad + 1%milk
- Shake
- 12" MG grilled chicken


*Notes*
- Like I said above, order got cancelled. So no T3 or nolva
- Going out tonight, will try not to drink or smoke 
- Cardio killled me, im still in the process of getting back into shape since I quit smoking...getting better though


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2005)

Did pretty good last night. Final result = 1 mixed drink + 1 beer + 1 smoke. I was doing awesome until next thing I knew, out of nowhere, I had two of my ex girlfriends standing beside me, one on each side. Ordinarily this wouldn't bother me, but one was a life long love, who I have been on-off with for about four years in total and it was the first time I saw her since we last broke up. The other girl, I hadn't seen in over 3 years....it was fucking weird. So she starts saying shit like I'm an asshole, I broke her heart    So yeah, my two longest relationships staring me in each eye; they're all buzzed and i'm dead sober, awkward to say the least. Anyway, fun stuff ..but tis the reason I drank when I said I wouldn't.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2005)

*Sun Feb 27 2005*

_*Chest/Bi*_

*Flat BB*
185*4
225*4
205*8
185*10

*Incline DB*
70*7
70*6

*Cable X*
35*2*10

*Reverse Preacher BB*
80*10

*Preacher machine*
80*10

*Concentration curls*
25*2*10

*Hammers *
25*9
30*9

10m Elliptical

*Notes*
- Obviously still going light on curls
- That elliptical machine is killer
- Miraculously I think I am better shape now than I was in the beginning of the IM comp. This is unbelievable b/c I think I've only had 5 weeks worth of working out since it commenced and have had to deal with about a 2 month layoff  and getting rid of 15lbs of fat gain since the pictures I took. I honestly can't believe it myself...and this is without the use of any anabolic or thermogenic. It obvious my LBM is down but I think I've still done a helluva job on my 1st ever cut  though the pictures will do the real talking

*Diet*
- Shake
- PWO shake
- 3 Egg sandwich + 1%milk + fishies
- Shrimp ring
-??


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2005)

*Mon Feb 28 2005*

_*Cardio/Abs*_

20HIIT 1m 4.0 : 1m 8.0

Various ab b.s

*Notes*
- I seriously hate working abs, least fav bp. My abs are gentically shit. They are soo tiny and weak my whole body trembles when I do them. I guess thats the good ole CNS, telling me I am a puss
- Reallllly didn't fell like going to gym but was glad I did when it was all said and done
- Today was such a useless, un-productive write off though

*Diet*
- Shake
- PWO shake 2 hrs after cardio
- Cheese + grapes + crackers (some litle school platter)
- WW pasta with meat sauce + fishies
- Shake with 1%milk


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

*Tues March 1 2005*

*Legs*

*Squats*
135*12
225*8
205*9
205*8

*Incline Sled press*
600*7 +3
600*8

*Lying leg curl*
50*3*12 (6-2-3)

*Sled calf raises*
360*3*10 (0-3-X)

*Notes*
- Funny story on incline press. My partner, who is new to lifting, got pinned on the leg press on his 3rd set  it was especially funny b/c he gets soo embarrassed.  I tried un-successfully to push the sled up for him, so then I proceeded to whip the weight off each side, as fast as I could. This mishap ruined my w/o though b/c I strained my achilles trying to push the sled back up for him   It wouldve been funnier if I just left him pinned 
- Squats felt nice, form is coming back
- For the Lying leg curl and calf work I used a tempo scheme. The first number is the eccentric part of the lift, 2nd is the pause and third is the concentric part. x means as explosively possible

*Diet*
- Shake
- 3 eggs + 1%milk + 5 fishies
- PWO shake
- Roast + mashed potatoes + veggies + gravy
- tea
- ??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn, I got pinned once.. I freaked out though, and pushed it back up because no one was around.  Definately not fun lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

He probably should have gotten it back up but he hurt his ankle yesterday, so im sure that played a factor.

I've never gotten pinned on anything except bench...which has happened several times


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

Damn I feel like fucking shit. I havent ate anything since the roast and have actually been sleeping up in my room for the last couple of hrs. I think it was the shrimp ring I ate yesterday. I thought I was going to hurl for sure a couple hrs ago. Going to try and take down a shake right now.

Oh and I cant wait to bulk again. I look so flat and scranwy right now.... plus I'm always starving. cutting is overrated.lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

Do you keep track of your macros?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

I have a good idea but I dont "count" them, why?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2005)

I was just inquiring.  Why don't you count them, don't you think it would be more to your benefit if you did?  Especially during a cut?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

Awwwwww shit, I was hoping the answer would have something to with the reason I was feeling sick   

Yeah for sure, it would. Especially during a cut, you're right. I have a pretty accurate estimation every day though, which I figure is good enough for now. I'm young, have a high metabolism and raging test...maybe I'll keep bettter track when im older 

My weightloss had actually stalled, I think I will have a big refeed this weekend


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wed March 2 2005*

*Off day*

*Diet*
- Shake
- Egg sandwich + 1%milk + Fishies
- fruit platter + hand full of almonds
- Tuna + Apple + 1%milk
- 1/2 shake with milk

*Notes*
- Cafe wasn't open at school today, so I had to settle for that platter crap
- I'm going away all weekend, so im going to cram my next 3 workouts into 2 and have a push/pull thurs and fri
- FUCK....dropped 5bills on a new suit today. It's Pacino style one though, pure gangsta. Entirely too much money for me to blow but I needed something asap and the store only had 2 types of suites, shitty ones and nice ones, so....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2005)

Suit for what?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

My Aunt's wedding is this Saturday. I also have my cousin's wedding in the summer, so atleast I'll get some use out of it.

This weekend isn't looking good bro, it's also one of my best friends birthday's on Friday. I have a feeling far too many alcoholic beverages will be consumed.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

I quit drinking 4 weeks ago.. I dont see the problem   Last weekend was the first where people were nagging me about it.. They kept saying "have a shot" "just one wont hurt" etc.  After about 20 times saying no, one kid was like "Thats really cool that you can just stop drinking like that.  I wish I could do that"

Just willpower bro..


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

I hear ya, but I really enjoy drinking   

I've cut down considerably, but I dont think there will ever be a time where I completely ditch it. Once every couple months is what I'll shoot for; only on special occasions. I just need to find a girl with similar interests but all the ones i'm meeting drink pretty frequently and if they dont, they're boring.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea, Im boring when I dont drink.  It sucks that someone will judge you on something like that, even though they really dont know you ha..  Oh well.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

*Thurs Mar 3 2005*

_*Chest/Tri/Delts*_
*
BB bench*
225*4
205*7 +2
205*7
*
Decline CG bench*
185*12
*
Seated DB press*
60*7
50*9

*Dips*
BW*12

*Naustilus laterals*
130*12
110*8 (3s hold at top)

*Flat Fly's*
25*12 (3s hold at stretch)
*
Pushdowns/Incline reverse fly's * -SS
60*14 /  20*12

*
Notes*
- Had another buddy come workout with us today. He's going into police foundations, so he needs to increase his strength
- Took my buddy out for lunch today for his b-day. It was hard not to order wings and beer
- I'm starting to look pretty cut(for me)
- Workout was kinda shit, tooo long of RI's and I didnt get enough food into me before the workout
- I miss-judged the weight for shoulder press, my tri's were kinda fried when i got there

*Diet*
- Shake
- PWO shake
- Sonoma salad with grilled chcken
- Chicken + mashed potatoes + veggies + fishies
- Tuna + 1%milk


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, Im boring when I dont drink.  It sucks that someone will judge you on something like that, even though they really dont know you ha..  Oh well.




Fuck them.


I dont NEED to drink per say, but I find it a big stress reliever.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 4, 2005)

*Fri March 4 2005*

*Back/Bi*

*Super WG cable rows*
120*12
135*12
150*8

*Lat pulldown*
160*2*10

*Unilateral High pulls*
90*2*12

*Hypers*
BW+45*2*10
BW+45*10 | DD
BW*10      |

*Alternating DB curl*
35*10
40*2*8

*Incline Hammers*
30*2*8

*EZ Curl*
70*10

14m HIIT

*Notes*
- 11sets back/ 6 bi
- On my 3rd set of hyper-extensions, I decided to throw a Drop-set in there. WOW, HOLY FUCK!! I think that was the most excruciating pain I have ever felt related to BB'ing. My erectors were on fire for the rest of the workout. I couldnt bend at all.They still hurt hrs later......and I loved every second. I'm sure the swole v2 didnt help the pump in my back too much either, lol. It was hilarious b/c all 3 of us did it back2back and the looks on their faces after they finished their last reps were priceless
- Solid workout. finished up with some HIIT
- I am out for the weekend. Peace ya'll

*Diet*
- Shake + apple
- PWO shake
- Salad + 2 Huuge chicken breasts + 1%milk + fishies
-???


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 7, 2005)

Awesome weekend, although it was HELL for my physique. I feel flabby and fat. I'm not going to drink again for a w-h-i-l-e, i'm pretty pissed off at myself right now.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>



What im most pissed off with, is the fact that I had a big bi/back workout on friday that did a number on my elbow and I didnt give it any chance to heal over the weekend due to all the alcohal and poor eating


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 8, 2005)

*Tues Mar 8 2005*

*Legs*

*Squats*
185*7*10

*Standing leg curl*
60*2*10

*Calf*
360*10


*Notes*
- Did 7 sets of squats, pretty killer
- I feel like shit today, think im coming down with something    
- Yeah, homeowrk time


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thurs Mar 10 2005*

*Back/Tri*
*
BB rows*
100*10
150*2*9,7
*
Lat pulldown*
120*3*10

*DB row*
60*2*10

*GM*
135*2*8

*CG*
135*2*10
185*8
*
Pushdown*
70*10 (supinated) | SS
55*10 (pronated)  |

*Pushdown/Dips*
65*2*10   |SS
BW*2*07  |

*Notes*
- Fucking elbow is pissing me off


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 11, 2005)

*Fri Mar 11 2005*

*Delts/traps*
*
Military DB press*
65*8
60*7
55*5
50*6

*WG upright row*
90*8

*DB lateral*
30*8

*Seated DB lateral*
20*8

*Lying incline reverse fly's*
20*2*10

*DB shrugs*
60*10 - 3s hold at top

AB work

*Notes*
- WG's uprights felt awkward too, I'm going to drop that exercise as a whole, as it puts my wrists in an uncomfortable position
- Lost strength quickly on the presses
- Went to the docs today. Got blood-work back, don't really know what the hell it means though... I guess im not dying or anything or he woulda said something.I'll look into it. Also, hes making appointments for me to get an EMG test and for a sports doc
- Ordered some T3 and Clen last night
- Got me visa bill today. I tried to order the triac and some other stuff a couple weeks ago form them but they had to reverse the transaction b/c apparently they dont deliver to Canada. Anyways, it originally costed me 247.88 and then they credited me only 235.44. I lost over $12 cuz the Canadian dollar went up, that BULLSHIT. So there's no way it could have went up that fast
- My cousins b-day tonight, maybe I'll DD


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 12, 2005)

My weekend summed up:

Drank 3 beers, had 2 smokes fri night. Club was pretty good.

Stayed home sat night, ate cake and ice-cream for desert and won $58USD on online poker   

Went into the gym sat morning and did abs/20m cardio, was feeling guilty for the beers last night


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 13, 2005)

*Sun Mar 11 2005*

_*Chest/bi*_

*BB bench*
205*3*8,8,5
*
Incline DB --45 deg*
70*2*6,8

*Fly's*
30*2*10

*DB curl*
35*8
40*2*8

*Hammers -- Cross body*
30*2*8

*Bentover arnold curls*
25*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

My legs are FINALLY starting to get some detail/thickness.... and I love it. I found myself sitting in class all day yesterday, extending my leg out and flexing my quad, all the while trying to casually examine/feel it and not get caught by classmates, wondering what the fuck i am doing.

Leg day today too. Gotta sneak it somewhere in between studying


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 15, 2005)

*Tues Mar 13 2005*

*Legs*

*Box Squats*
185*2*10
225*2*8,6

*Incline sled press*
500*3*12

*Standing Unilateral leg curl*
60*2*10

*Standing calf raises*
360*2*10


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

People look at me, because Im always feeling myself.  If they stare too long, I ask if they want to feel too.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2005)

i'm always feeling/massaging my sore areas too (mostly neck and chest) and i get funny ass looks. I just tell em i'm checking for breast cancer. This one girl told me once 'you don't have breasts!' i said 'they're bigger than yours' lol, they really are though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

Everything looks great CI! I really have never read your journal before bro, I am impressed. You're throwing around some solid weights, and your diet looks good. My only advice would be to eat more. A lot of your meals look a little shabby. 



> I've cut down considerably, but I dont think there will ever be a time where I completely ditch it. Once every couple months is what I'll shoot for; only on special occasions. I just need to find a girl with similar interests but all the ones i'm meeting drink pretty frequently and if they dont, they're boring.


Agreed, you should really consider dating a girl who has similar views about drinking, partying, etc. My girlfriend now only drinks on special occasions like I do, like on holidays, etc.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 17, 2005)

> People look at me, because Im always feeling myself. If they stare too long, I ask if they want to feel too.


LOL, I feel like I constantly feel my chest. I have no idea why. I flex my pecs, feel them for whatever reason (just a habit). And I do the same thing with my midsection. Tighten my abs, see how tight my midsection is getting, etc. I have had people ask me before "do you have an upset stomach?" LOL.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 17, 2005)

Whats up Yanick and MonStar. Welcome to PreMier and I's journal. LOL


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 17, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Everything looks great CI! I really have never read your journal before bro, I am impressed. You're throwing around some solid weights, and your diet looks good. My only advice would be to eat more. A lot of your meals look a little shabby.
> 
> Agreed, you should really consider dating a girl who has similar views about drinking, partying, etc. My girlfriend now only drinks on special occasions like I do, like on holidays, etc.



I agree on the lack of eating and girl situation completely.

I'm starting a bulker and I will be counting macros this time, so we'll see how that goes


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 17, 2005)

*Thurs Mar 5 2005*

*Delts/Traps*

*Seated DB press*
70*7
60*8
65*6

*Cable upright rows*
70*10
80*2*10

*Reverse pec dec*
140*2*10

*Bent-over laterals*
20*2*10
*
BB shrugs*
165*3*12

*Notes*
- Still going really super light on shrugs, dont feel like testing my elbow that seriously yet
- Really emphasized my rear delts today. Why? I guess I just felt like it
- Got my T3 and Clen in the mail today. They had "relaxing lavendar" on the label though?? I hope that was to just to get through the border, or I will be real fucking pissed that I spent $150 on bath soaps. LOL
- Dammit, I keep forgetting to work my cuffs after shoulders
- Just finished watching "saw" for the 2nd time. I dunno, nobody around here really likes it, but I do
- I have ridiculous gas today
- Just bought a new printer today. Sweet deal. One of those 3-in1 jobs, only $77    Then I go to hook it up and there's no USB cable   So I have to go back and buy a USB. I ask the guy, hey how come you didn't tell me it doesnt come with a USB?? he say's, well I bought one too and no one told me either. I'm like buddy, you work here you idiot
- This post has taken about 2 hrs to write, busy playing online poker. I think I have a problem. I think I'll wrap er up.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2005)

LMAO @ my journal.  I bought a printer the other day, and it didnt have a USB either.. wtf are they thinking?  Just trying to rip me off out of money.. needless to say, I caused quite a ruckus 

How does your arm feel?  Do you have like whole food stores in Canada?  I remember you live in a fairly small town, so maybe not.. anyway, there is the Swedish Massage oil, called Olba(Alba?) Oil.  It warms the area that you put it on.  When I had tendonitis bad, I would use this, and then wrap it with an ace bandage.  It worked wonders.  I will check on the name for you when I get hone tonight.

EDIT: Yea, its olba sport oil.  I could ship it to you if you paid shipping.  Canada is kinda far lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

Isn't heat bad for tendonitis? 

Anyways, it's ok bro, I dont even know if it IS tendonitis yet, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2005)

*Fri Mar 16 2005*

*Chest/Bi/Abs*

Workout was terrible. absolutely terrible. I'm not posting the specifics.

Chest - 8 sets
Bi- 6 sets
Abs- 4 sets
Some rotator work

I dont know if anyone noticed but I changed mt split around a little this week, in order to have it how I wanted for next week. I skipped Back/Tri and pushed all the others forward in order to start my week, next week, with back on Sunday. I didnt like working all muscles - Legs in a 4 day span. The fact that I did delts yesterday instead, im sure, was a contributing factor to my piss poor chest workout today. Next, AND most importantly, was the fact that I think they cleaned the Olympic bars with turtle wax or some shit. This lead to my third factor, my hands slipping on the bar, that consequentially caused me to keep trying to re-adjust during the set and in turn hurt my right shoulder somehow. It was all downhill after the first set. Lost focus and intensity..yada yada yada


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

My motherboard is fucked on my Laptop. Sweet.

Good news is my Dad owns a laptop business. Bad news is I haven't talked to him in over 2 months.

Anyways this update is being done from school. My beautiful 6:30am to 9:30pm day. I am going home at 2:30 though, cant handle this shit

I'm running on ZERO minutes sleep, so bare with me.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

*Sun Mar 18 2005*

*Back/Tri*

*pron BB Rows*
135*12
145*10
155*8

*Support Rows*
105*11
115*9,8

*WG Lat pulldown*
160*8
140*7

*Hypers*
BW+50*2*10

*Decline CG*
135*2*12
185*10

*Seated Dip*
230*2*12
320*9
*
Pushdowns*
65*12
75*9


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

> Support Rows
> 105*11
> 115*9,8


Nice to see you doing these bro, they're great aren't they?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Nice to see you doing these bro, they're great aren't they?




They'd be better if I was using heavier weight, but ya, I like em. What grip do you like on it more?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 21, 2005)

I either use a parallel-grip (palms facing) or an underhand grip. I attribute a lot of my lat development to lots of time spent on support rows.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

Actually, the machine at my gym has a normal straight bar and a V bar(wider than the attachment though) that kind of branches off from the other one. I was wondering which out of those two you prefer?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2005)

Decided to stay at school and play poker for awhile with a few buds in the library


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

> Actually, the machine at my gym has a normal straight bar and a V bar(wider than the attachment though) that kind of branches off from the other one. I was wondering which out of those two you prefer?


It's hard to say without seeing the machine, bud. But from the sounds of it I would probably go with the v-bar. I think palms-facing is great position for hitting the lats. I feel better lat contractions in palms-facing style exercises. (pulldowns, cable rows, support rows, etc.)


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 23, 2005)

*Tues Mar 20 2005*

*Legs*

*Sled press*
630*3*10
630*7 -- Huge drop set
450*7
270*7
90*7

*Lying curl*
70*2*10

*Seated calf machine*
180*2*10

*Notes*
- Pretty sore today
- At school right now, computer at house still fucked...so quick update
- Bulk will be ending fairly soon, im getting fat. I want to cut before my trip to Mexico anyways
- Just aced a corporate Finance test


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 29, 2005)

Finally got my computer fixed; I think it was Firefox that screwed it up   oh well.... 

Shoulder w/o last week was great, chest was mediocre. Missed back/tri day but did it today instead. So this week will be condensed as fu(k: Tues- Back/Tri, Wed- delts Thurs- Legs, Sat- Chest Sun- new week. It's all fucked up   
I'm getting pretty fat, so this bulk is going to end real soon....perhaps this weekend. Then I will cut for the last 4 weeks before my trip


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 29, 2005)

*Tues Mar 29 2005*
*
Back/Tri*

*Deads*
135*8
205*2*8

*CG lat pulldown*
160*2*10

*Support rows*
100*2*8

*DB Rows*
60*2*9

*Hyperextension machine*
180*10

*CG BP*
165*2*8

*Seated dips*
270*2*9,8

*Pushdowns*
80*5
70*7
60*7

*DB Kickbacks*
15*2*10


*Notes*
- Did deads and kickbacks...but more importantly deadlifts, for the first time in soooo long. They felt great. I think it's been almost 4 months since I've done deads. However, I should have waited longer. My elbow is buggin me again after them, but nothing too bad I dont think. Still, I'm going to chill on the deads for awhile
- This workout really kicked my a$$. First of all, I was training by myself, so shorter RI's. 2nd- This was the first workout I have ever used an mp3 player, awesome. And lastly it was fucking hot as fuck in my gym today. After my w/o I was stretching and I thought I was going to collapse, so I headed er' home and finished stretching at there. MAN I MISS WORKING OUT BY MYSELF
- ohhh and on the deads, I treaked something im my left hammie


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

The luck just isnt with you is it?

Do you normally train with someone?  I thought you always trained alone?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

The hammie feels ok today, aside from the DOMS. WOW. My erectors are fried too....and my posterior delts...and my traps....but it sa'lll good. I'm just at school still, going to work a little longer in the library, then head home for a late w/o. I think i'm going to hit delts/traps. They're sore, so I dont know how good it's going to be.

I havent trained alone in a long time. Lately I've been training one of my best friends, trying to help him lose weight... and I still go with my W/O partner at least twice a week. So there's usually 1-2 guys I train with every WO. Its getting better though, the guy i'm training is leanring quite a bit and I dont have to completely baby him anymore.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

No workout tonight, as I locked my keys inside my car and can't get them out. I was out there for the last hour but to no avail. I've jimmy'ed it open 2 or 3 other times but I cant for the life of me tonight. If, by any luck there are any B & E experts that read my journal. HELP ME!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

What kind of car is it?  Manual lock, or electric?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

manual


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Oh, that fuckin sucks.. I would take a AA battery, and a coat hanger.  Grab the top of the door, and pull it away from the car(not too hard or far, it can break the glass).  Then slip the AA battery in there, as to prop it open a bit.  Form the end of the hanger, so that it can go around the door handle.  Try and snag it on there, then pull and it should pull the handle open, and unlock the door.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

Thats basically what I was doing, except not proping it. Should I be pulling up or accross?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Both.  Pull back(Im assuming the handle goes back) and up.  Does the hanger keep slupping off too soon?  Whats going wrong?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

Ok, I'll try it again tomorrow morning. I dont know what exactly is going wrong, I'm not making any contact with anything in there it seems.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea, you have to bend the hanger weird sometimes, and if you prop the top of the door, it should allow some space to work and manipulate where the hanger goes.  Goodluck.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

My car better hope I get it open tomorrow, I already broke it's bumper with my right foot.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet, when I woke up today the keys were on the kitchen table. My Uncle took it upon himself to ask around to see if he could help. One of the neighbours actually had real jimmy like the tow-truck drivers used and he got it open no problem.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

*Thurs March 31 2005*

*Chest/Shoulders/Bi/Abs*
*
Flat DB*
80*3*8,7,6

*Incline DB*
65*2*9,7

*Flat Fly's*
35*10
25*10 - 5s stretch in the whole

*Stability ball DB press*
45*6
40*9

*Cable upright row*
75*10
80*10

*Lying BB face pulls*
75*2*10

*Standing DB curls*
45*6

*Incline curls*
35*2*10
*
Hammers Bar*
50+ bar *2*10

*Concentration curls*
25*10

Ab work


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Get yourself a spare key made


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

fuck that...my cars value doesnt justify the cost of getting a new key made. If it happens again, I'll inpound the car or smash the window


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, you must drive a GEO   Key is like 5 bucks man.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

nah, close. 1991 FOrd Escort LX -- with lots of speed holes too


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

*Fri Apr 1 2005*

*Legs*

*ATG Front Squats*
95*8
135*3*8

*Leg press*
420*10
450*2*10

*Lying curls*
40*10
60*10

*Calf raises on sled*
360*2*10
360*10 |Double Drop set
270*10 |
180*04 |

*Notes*
- Overall good workout, considering this was my 3rd w/o in 3 days
- Front squats were sketchy, havent done them in like a yr. I find them easier to get ATF though
- I went super light on the leg curls. My hammies were already pretty sore form the deads 2 days ago
- On the last part of my double drop for calves, the arches on the bottom of my feet killed and were burning like crazy, so I couldnt finish it off properly
- I started cutting yesterday. I'll get an official weigh in tomorrow morning, I dont have any calipers though. It's gonna be rough though, casue i'm pretty poverty right now
- Speaking of welfare, I broke my shower nosel holder this morning. I told my aunt and she said replace it. I then told her I had no money and duct tape was going to have to do for a couple days. She say's ok, well as long as you make it look good.To that I replied, well the duct tape is kinda shinny   
- My buddy who I'm training and who also happens to be coming to Mexico with me, just started a little 3 week cycle of T3 today, so we'll see how that goes. He's currently at 250
- I have soo much dirty homework this weekend, so i'll be home and frequenting IM pretty often, I'm sure


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm starting a new, little, four week program. Stolen from P-funk but yet not as hard-core, I'm going to use lower and lower RI's every week, till I leave for mexico(4 weeks). I figure it'll give me that extra added kick in the a$$ since im cutting...either that or it'll kill me. I'm in terrible shape, so we'll see what happens.

Week 1 = 2.5minutes
Week 2 = 2m
Week 3 = 60s
Week 4 = 30s

Lifting heavy, most sets to failure or the brink of


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 3, 2005)

*Week 1 -- Sunday Apr 3, 2005 -- 2.5M RI*
*
Back/Tri*

*BB Rows*
75*10
145*2*8

*MG Lat Pulldown*
160*2*9
150*8

*Ghetto T-Bar rows*
180*3*7,6,5

*Hyperextention machine*
145*2*15

*CG Bench*
95*10
165*10
175*7
185*7
*
Weighted dips*
BW + 35*2*8,7

*Pressdowns*
65*3*12,10,9

*Notes*
- This was fun but tiring. Man i'm in piss-poor shape
- Got to work out alone today again, which is always good
- Its going to be pretty hard on the lower ri's when im working out with my buddies. On top of that, I'm going to have to go to the gym when it's relatively empty or I can foresee some problems
- A bunch of old farts were on the the apparatus I usually use for hypers and I was worried about doing heavy GM's, cause my erectors were already screaming, so I just settled for the machine. I go light on it, but dont use my arms and legs like most due, just my back,exclusively


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 4, 2005)

Im hoooooked on poker. It's 3am and I need to be up at 6am for a 14hr day at school. WTF i am thinking?? I even have a test tomorrow night


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 4, 2005)

Weighed in @ 205 as of Apr 2


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Are you playing with real money?


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes   

I was all set to end my career in poker, then last night I won $65. LOL

I'm off to school. Usually I dont go to school on Tuesday's but I need to go in for a group meeting and get some extra work done, so I'll squeeze in a workout after, on my way home. I'm thinking Legs...man I hate this split. Oh well, I'll optimize it when i'm done school in 4 weeks.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 5, 2005)

*Week 1 -- Tues April 5 2005 -- 2.5m RI*

*Legs*

*ATF Squats*
185*3*8

*Sled press*
540*3*8

*Lying leg curl*
70*3*8,8,7

*Seated calf*
140*2*8

*Notes*
- Shitty workout. It could have been the combination of: just working legs last friday, not enough food eaten before the workout, forgetting my timer or being too hot in the gym...but man this workout was crap
- I used my mp3 to time Ri's instead
- I had to shower at the gym, that sucked too. Once again, I feel more dirty now than before the shower
- Weight down to 203, no clue on the bf%. Maybe I can get some new pics up soon
- Alrighty.... back to the books

edit--- all the stretching i've been doing the past few weeks is really paying off. I'm able to get lower much easier now on my squats


----------



## goandykid (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm loving the journal   keep it up.

Quick questions about your lat workout.

What do Support Rows look like?

What bar do you use for your cable rows? I usually use the wide one w/ palms facing towards the ground but a friend tday told me to go w/ a closer grip bar w/ the palms facings each other.


EDIT: and wuts catabolism??


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 6, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> I'm loving the journal   keep it up.
> 
> Quick questions about your lat workout.
> 
> ...



Glad you like it, Andy. Cheers.

Here's a support row, except mine is not as upright.






I use all attachments for the cable rows, I rotate them frequently. I'm feeling the close grip lately though. 

Catabolism is the opposite of hypertrophy, so basically the breakdown of muscle.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 7, 2005)

*Week 1 -- Thurs April 7 2005 -- 2.5m RI*

*Chest/Bi/abs*

*BB bench*
185*12
205*2*7,6

*Decline BB*
205*3*8,7,6+1

*Incline Fly's*
35*10
30*10 - 5s stretch in hole

*DB curl*
40*2*9

*Hammers*
35*7
30*9

*EZ Curl*
80*2*8,7

*Notes*
- Today was the first workout for my partner, with these new timed RI's. He was pretty killed at 2.5minutes..lol. Keep in mind he's 250 and smokes. Pretty funny still... he's going to be puking on the last week @30s
- I don't know wtf is going on with my chest, I seem to be losing quite a bit of strength. Need to pool together some money from somewhere and buy some creatine or something
- Throwing a poker touney at my boy's house tomorrow night. Maybe thats where I'll get the money from   
- Diet has been solid in the sense of no cheats, but like yesterday for instance, I only squeezed in 3 meals


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

LMAO, your poor because you have a gambling problem   Stop playing poker, and you can buy the cool shit you like(creatine/food).  

On a serious note, my cousing got big into poker a few years back(when rounders came out).  He ended up losing thousands of dollars to some guy, and his parents had to bail him out.  Lucky, or he might have been toast.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LMAO, your poor because you have a gambling problem




wanna bet? no seriously, I'm actually pretty even. I'm poor b/c I'm in school full-time and concentrating on my studies and thus, not working


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 8, 2005)

Weighed in @ 200.5 pre-dump this morning

Delt + trap w/o scheduled later this afternoon


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 11, 2005)

*Week 1 -- Fri April 8 2005 -- 2.5m RI*

*Delt/Trap*

*Seated BB Military press*
155*8
145*7,7

*Side laterals*
35*2*8
30*8
25*10

*Bentover laterals*
20*2*10

*BB Shrugs*
225*2*10

*DB Shrugs*
65*12
*
Notes*
- Note to self: No more shrugs for awhile.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 11, 2005)

Update:

My computer is broke again, this time there's something wrong with my screen. Perfect timing too, right in the middle of all my end-year assignments and exams.

I drank 5 low-carb beers on Friday, give or take 10. Most likely take. Ate a bunch of chilli too. Twas a good night, except I only broke even in poker. It was down to me and a buddy, head-to-head in the final and it was about 5am. He had to work at 7am, so he asked me if i wanted to split the pot($100). Me, being greedy and a dick, laughed and told him no. Couldn't have been ten hands later and I was your 2nd place finisher. What a goof I am.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 11, 2005)

*Week 2 -- Mon April 10 2005 -- 1.5m RI*

*Back/Tri*


*BB Rows*
75*12
135*3*12

*WG Lat pulldown*
140*3*11,9,8

*CG Cable row*
135*2*9,9

*Hypers*
BW+45*3*10

*CG Press*
135*10
145*10
155*7

*Pressdowns*
80*2*8

*Dips*
BW*2*10,8

*Notes*
- Killer. Thought I was going to die. Man, I'm in trouble.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 14, 2005)

*Week 2 -- Tues April 12 2005 -- 1.5m RI*

*Legs*

*Squats*
185*3*10

*Sled Leg press*
540*3*8

*Lying hammie curls*
60*8
70*8,7

*Heel-toe raises on sled*
360*12

*Notes*
-Wow


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 14, 2005)

*Week 2 -- Thurs April 14 2005 -- 1.5m RI*

*Chest/Bi*

*BB Bench*
205*7
185*2*8,7

*45 Incline BB Press*
165*6
155*6
145*7

*Standing cable X's*
60*2*10

*Standing DB curls*
40*2*7

*Incline Hammers*
35*2*7,6

*Straight bar Curls*
70*2*8

Ab work -- not using timed RI's though

*Notes*
- Today's workout was tough, not as hard as legs though. Really noticed a decrease in strength with the inclines
- Updates are weak b/c my comp is still broken, so I'm updating while at school....and I'm really busy here. Fucking Exam time


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 19, 2005)

Been really busy at school. Today was the first workout i've had in almost a week. I've been getting no sleep, not eating etc...

I'm leaving fro Mexico, a week Sunday, and I look like shit.

I've dropped the RI routine. It was fun but it was aggrevating my elbow. I'll try it again in the future though but for now I'm just going to my own thang for a week. When I get back I'll start up something else, probably some kind of diet ..lol


----------



## goandykid (Apr 19, 2005)

Don't do what I made the mistake of doing a little bit ago and taking that one week break and turning it into 6 months or so. A break can be good but stay motivated


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 19, 2005)

I would never miss a workout if I didnt have to, so no worries there. As long as I can stay healthy, I'm good to go. thx though


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 21, 2005)

*Thurs April 21, 2005*

*Pull*

*Deads*
135*10
225*8
275*2*3,2

*Ghetto T-bars*
190*2*7,6

*BB Curl*
90*2*8,6

*Cable Upright Rows*
85*6
70*6

*Chins*
BW*7

*Notes*
- Decided to do a "pull" workout today because I missed a couple workouts this week. Good workout, maybe a tad short though.
- Fixed my car today    ....and my computer    
- Almost done exams, 2 more left. One Mon and the other Wed
- Mexico in one week Sunday    
- Started spiking my PWO shake again over the past couple days, only cuz I ran outta oats though..heh
- There was this kid at my gym tonight that looked like CowPimp..lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 22, 2005)

*Fri April 22, 2005*

*Push*

*Incline DB press*
70*2*9

*Standing BB miliary*
115*2*7,5

*Dips*
BW+25*10 (tri)
BW+25*8 (chest)

*Fly's*
30*10 DS
25*8

*Pressdowns*
70*10
50*10 (3s Concentric)


*Notes*
- Posterior delts and Erectors were fried today when I woke up
- Another quickie, 10 sets total


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 19, 2005)

It's been a while. Like almost 3 months in fact. Well......I'm Back. I finished school and then moved right after and subsequently have been without an Internet for awhile too, thus the absence from IM. In total, once I got back from Mexico -- I was outta the game for about 2 months. As expected, my build deteriorated and my strength, diminished substantially.

I've been back at it for about 4 weeks now. I started a light PH cycle just shortly after getting back into it. In retrospect, it was a stupid idea. I'll be lucky to get back to where I was pre-layoff, after the cycle.

Im on day 20 of my 1-AD cycle

Week 1-2 -- 300mg
Week 3-4 -- 400mg

I'm up about 15lbs so far and strength has shot up quite a bit. I'm pleased sp far with the results, but things could have been done better on my part. 
Only side I have experienced is lethargy ...but I have it pretty bad. Though, that was pretty much expected since I am not stacking it with anything. Working 12hr day doesnt help either.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mon July 18th * --- _*CHEST/BI*_

*Flat DB*
90*6
85*2*7

*Incline BB*
155*2*7

*Decline Fly's*
30*2*10

*DB curls*
45*2*7

*DB Hammers*
40*2*7

*Cable curl*
80*10
100*8

*Notes*
- I should add that this is my 1st cycle
- Also, weird thing just happened. My mom's boyfriend's truck just got tagged. Cops were just here and everything   

*Diet*
- Seefood


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 19, 2005)

*Tues July 19th* -- *Shoulders/Traps/Abs*

*Deltoids*

*DB press*
60*3*7,6,6

*Upright rows*
105*2*8

*Bentover laterals*
25*2*12

*Traps/Abs  * -- _Supersetted_
*DB Shrugs* 90*3*10
*Rope crunches* 60*3*10


*Notes*
- Shoulder presses werent too great. In fact, they sucked. Tri's and anterior delts were fried from the day before
- First time I've worked abs in about 3 months or so


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 20, 2005)

*Wed July 20 2005* -- _*Legs*_

*Squats*
135*10
225*3*8

*Leg press Sled*
500*3*9

*Hammie curls*
55*2*10

*Seated Calf raises*
90*2*12

*Notes*
- This sled press is waaaaay harder than the one at my last gym. I don't really know why, but i'm doing a couple hundred less
- Good workout though
- Went and played golf after, which affected my meal intake. Only managed about 3500 today
- My workout schedule is all f'ed up. I'm having to go to my cottage to work every weekend, so I end up working out 4 days straight and then 3 off
- Just finally getting my rythem/form back on the squats


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 22, 2005)

I was supposed to go up to my cottage tonight but im going to wait until tomorrow, so I can sneak in a workout. Still waiting to finish off the week with my Back/Tri workout. It was supposed to be Thursday night, but that would have been 4 days in a row and plus I was up all Wednesday night feeling ill . I also had to work 12hr days Thurs and Fri and it's not too great of a workout after days like those


----------



## goandykid (Jul 22, 2005)

Woah thought this thread was long gone.

Nice ta see you back Cold.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks bud. I should be back for good, now that I have the net back. 

Ok, off to the wedding. I will post my back/tri workout when I get back.

...and I will not consume any beer today/tonight


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 23, 2005)

*Sat July 23rd 2005* -- _*Back/Tri*_

*Back*

*Deads*
135*4
185*4
235*4
285*2*4

*DB rows*
75*2*8

*Lat Pulldown*
150*2*8
120*12

*Extensions*
BW+25*10

*Tri's*

*CG Bench*
145*8
195*8
165*2*10

*Pushdowns/Dips* -- _Supersetted_
100*10
BW*8

100*10
BW*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 25, 2005)

*Mon July 25th 3005* -- *Chest/Tri*

*Chest*

*DB press*
95*6
90*2*6,5

*Incline DB press*
70*2*8

*Incline Fly's*
35*2*9 - 4s stretch on last 4 reps of each set

*Tri*

*Dips*
BW+25*2*10,8

*Overhead rope extensions*
60*2*9

*Standing rope pressdowns*
50*10

*Notes*
- Solid workout, although working 12hrs and then going to the gym isn't ideal
- Missed my Sunday workout because my crappy new gym closes at 5 on Sunday's   
- Decided to change up my split, as I only have 4 days left on the cycle and I want to hit every muscle one more time. I feel exhausting each muscle on one particular day will be the most effective
- Tried skull crushers again for the first time in a long while, but my elbow is making them near impossible...so I did a set of 4 and called them quits


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 26, 2005)

*Tues July 26th 2005* --_ *Back/Bi*_

*Back*

*Deads*
135*5
225*4*5

*CG Pulldown*
150*3*10

*HS Iso-Lateral high row*
90*2*6


*Biceps*

*Standing DBCurl*
50*2*6

*Incline Curl*
35*2*10    -3s eccentric + 2s squeeze at the top

*Cross-body Hammers*
40*8

*Notes*
- Just did Deads on Sat, so I went light today
- That HS machine felt awkward, couldnt get any good rythem going with it
- Meh, ok workout. Not a big fan of combining bi/back
- Dont know if I've mentioned it, but I've been spiking my PWO shakes again with 40g dextrose
- Off to bloody summer school. yay


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 27, 2005)

*Wed July 27th 2005* -- _*Legs*_

*Legs*

*Squats*
135*8
225*8
245*8
255*8

*Sled Leg press*
570*2*8

*Lying hammie curls*
45*2*10

*Some gay calf machine*
All the weight/force(220?)*2*10

*Notes*
- Wow, great squats. I felt like I could just keep adding and adding weight. I wasn't even close to maxing out, but my lower back was still sore from the deads yesterday. Previously, I had never gone over 225 for reps(below paralell). Wohoo PR's for me!!!. I should workout on 5 hrs sleep, after a 14hr day at work, on the 3rd workout day in a row in the gym more often
- On a sad note though, tomorrow is the last day of my cycle. Actually, in all honesty, I'm releived to be finished.


edit--- just checked back to last week and I smashed last weeks leg press by 70 pounds


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 28, 2005)

*Thurs July 28th 2005* -- *Shoulders/Traps/Abs
*

*Shoulders*

*DB Military Press*
70*3*8,7,6

*Seated side Laterals*
35*7
30*8

*Bent-over laterals*
25*2*10

*Traps*

*BB Shrugs*
275*8
225*10

Assorted Abs

*Notes*
- Good workout. 
- Last day of the cycle, will get a final weigh-in tomorrow
- PCT starts tomorrow
- I'm going to the casino tomorrow after work with some buddies
- I need sleep


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 31, 2005)

*Sun July 31st 2005* -- _*Chest/Bi*_

*Chest*


*Flat BB*
225*6
205*2*8,6

*Incline DB*
75*2*8

*Decline Fly's*
40*2*8


*Biceps*

*Standing DB*
45*2*8

*Standing BB*
95*2*6


*Notes*
- Not impressed with this workout at all. I guess I felt all the flat DB presses would translate into a nicer flat BB, but I guess not. I haven't done Flat BB in a while, maybe it will be better next week. If not, i'm losing more strength on day 3 of PCT than I thought
- Finally got some good sleep last night. Had nights of 5,5,4 before last night
- I'm going to start CEE tomorrow, help retain my strength during PCT
- Ughh.... time to start my summer school project, which I've been putting off and is now due right around the corner


----------



## Cold Iron (Jul 31, 2005)

Final results from innaugraul standalone 1-AD cycle:

Week 1-2 -- 300mg
Week 3-4 -- 400mg

Starting weight: 186
Final weight: 205

So I gained almost 20lbs. Strength gains were great too. Only side effect was lethargy and reduced libido. I'm really not sure just how bad the lethargy was, as I was working really long days at work and getting minimal sleep too. This is about the heaviest I've ever been. I'm still not as strong as I have been at my peak, but I'm getting close. I really should have waited about a month to start the cycle, as I ran this just after a 2.5 month absence from weights. I'm sure I would have seen quite a few more PR's that way, but this is what my schedule premitted.

How does this PCT look?? I'm on day 3

Day 1-18 : 600mg 6-OXO
Day 19-21 :400mg 6-OXO

I only want to run PCT for 3 weeks. Considering how mild the PH was and how low of a dose I used, I think this will be sufficient. Comments?


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 2, 2005)

*Tues Aug 2 2005* -- _*Legs*_

*Legs*
*
HS horizantel leg press*
450*4*10

*Lying leg curls*
45*3*10

*Sled calf raises*
350*3*10


*Notes*
- Power racks were full(with bench pressers), so I ditched squats
- Good workout, those leg presses were killer. My heart was coming outtas my chest and I was sweating like pig
- Here's hoping the Leafs sign some good free agents


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 4, 2005)

*Wed Aug 3 2005* -- _*Delts/Traps*_

*Delts*

*Standing BB Military press*
95*8
125*8
140*2*8

*Upright row*
95*2*8

*Bent-over cable raises*
30*3*8


*Traps*
80*2*10


*Notes*
- This was yesterdays workout
- Had a 2hr interview with the VP of National Bank of Canada today. Pretty cool, very nice guy. School related though
- I have been getting very poor sleep lately, both in quantity and quality


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 6, 2005)

*Sat Aug 6th 2005* --* Back/Tri*

*Back*


*Rack Deadlifts* (15")
135*8
225*5
315*4*3,3,3,2

*CG cable row*
150*2*10

*WG Lat Pulldown*
135*2*8

*
Tri*

*CG bench*
165*2*8
*
Dips*
BW+25*2*8

*Rope pulldown*
100*10


*Notes*
- Fuck, my erectors are FUCKKKKED. So sore. I couldn't do any freeweight rowing after the deads, had to use crappy machines to ease the pressure. Man, I can't even bend over.  
- Good workout I guess
- First day of CEE today
- Weight appears to be droppping


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 8, 2005)

*Mon Aug 8th 2005* -- *Chest/Bi*


*Chest*

*Incline DB *
80*4*8,7,6,6

*Fly's*
35*2*10


*Bi*

*Hammers*
50*6

*Concnetration curls*
35*2*10,8


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 9, 2005)

Did my major presentation today, went pretty well. Diet and sleep have been terrible lately, as all I have been doing is working on this assignment/presentation. Have also been losing a substancial amount of weight on PCT too. Fuck. I'm down like 8lbs.   

Whatever, I'm going shopping tomorrow, need to tighten up the diet. Not liking the fat situation. I won't be cutting cals too much, just eating cleaner.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 10, 2005)

*Wed Aug 10 2005 *-- _*Back/Tri*_


*Back*

*BB Rows*
95*8
145*3*8

*Good AM's*
85*8
135*2*8

*CG Lat Pulldown*
150*3*10



*Tri*

*Dips*
BW+45*4*9,9,9,7



*Notes*
- First of all, nice, quick short workout. Volume is still a little light b/c of PCT
- I'm embarassed about my BB rowing, I really struggled with that 3rd set. I don'k know, maybe my form sucks
- Haven't done gm's in a while, started light...felt smooth
- For tricep work, I just decided to do 4 sets of dips. Really gave'er on those last couple sets
- Weight is ~202
- Forgot to drink my battery acid yesterday, d'oh
- I have a golf tournament tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 12, 2005)

*Fri Aug 12 2005* -- _*Shoulders/Traps/Abs*
_
*Delts*

*Seated DB OH presses*
70*3*7,6,6

*Upright rows*
115*2*6

*Bent-over laterals*
35*2*10,8


*Traps*

*DB Shrugs*
90*2*10

Abs - 3 sets 


*
Notes*
- Good workout, nice and simple. I'd say I've only lost a tiny bit of strength on PCT so far and a couple pounds
- Golf tournament yesterday was fun. Our foursome, was: Me, my buddy, dad and some chick that works for him. It was best-ball format and we ended up -1 for the round. Doesn't sound that great but we only used 2 shots from my dad and 0 from the girl, so basically it was a two man team. I usually suck but had a pretty decent game. The winning team was -13 and there was only 3 of them, pretty sick. I won some serengeti sunglasses, but traded them for one of those summer fold-up chairs. Apparently according to the net, serengeti's are really expensive   and I made a bad trade.... Oh well, I wear perscription glasses most of the time and the serengeti's looked gay anyway


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 14, 2005)

*Sun Aug 14 2005* -- *Legs*

*Legs*


*Squat*
135*10
185*6
225*6
275*2*6
225*8

*Lying curls*
55*3*10,10,8

*Seated Calf raises*
90*12
110*12 (3s hold@top)

*Notes*
- Couldn't workout yesterday, crappy gym closed at 6
- Really focusing in on strenghtening my hammies
1. Because they're weak
2. I feel they're my weak point for squats


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 15, 2005)

*Mon Aug 15 2005* -- *Chest/Bi*

*Chest*

*Bench Press*
225*2*6,5

*Incline Press*
175*8
165*8

*Fly's*
40*8


*Bi*

*DB Hammers*
50*2*6
*
Cable curl*
100*9
110*9


*Notes*
- A little disappointed with the flat presses
- Left shoulder started bugging me
- Went golfing after, pretty killed right now


----------



## PreMier (Aug 15, 2005)

Good to see you keeping a log still bro.  I just worked out today, and Im already so sooooo fucking sore


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I just finished my last class of College. Feels gooooood. Now, I have the last few weeks of summer off to enjoy myself and then I'm starting Uni in Sept. I'm going to be moving downtown Toronto, so I don't know what the fuck my diet going to look like, as I will be poor and unable to afford food. I guess I'm cutting for the next 8 months.lol...At least I already know my apartment has a gym, as well as my school, so I'm set there.

On another note, it's my b-day this Sunday. I was supposed to go up to my cottage with some of the boy's but weird shit has be-fallen on a few of them, so I've decided to push it back to next weekend instead...which should be cool because I think next weekend there's a fishing tourney my Dad's hosting up there.


Tomorrow I'm going golfing again, then I'll sneak in a Back/Tri Workout. I don't know how I can love a sport so much, when I suck so bad.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2005)

> I don't know how I can love a sport so much, when I suck so bad.



Dont worry, you'll get stronger at lifting soon enough


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 17, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Dont worry, you'll get stronger at lifting soon enough


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 17, 2005)

*Tues Aug 17 2005* -- _*Back/Tri*_


*Back*

*BB Row*
115*8
165*3*8

*WG Pulldown*
150*3*8

*Good A.M's*
95*8
135*8

*DB row*
75*8


*Tri*

*Incline CG*
135*10
155*2*9

*DIps*
BW+45*2*10,8


*Notes*
- Wasn't feeling this workout, didn't flow
- This gym sucks, miss my old one and can't wait to switch again in a couple weeks
- I'm starting a mini 2 week cut tomorrow, as tonight is my last day of PCT
- Working out before golf sucks. I fell apart in the last few holes today, with a 6,7,5,7 in the last 4. Finished with a 99...barely broke 100. I needed to shot less than an 8 on the final hole to break it. 18th was a 390yd hole. I smashed a 320yd drive dead center and it took me 6 shots from 70 yards out.
Boooo, I suck


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 18, 2005)

*Wed Aug 18 2005* -- _*Deltoids/Abs*_

*Delts*

*OH DB Press*
70*2*7

*DB Laterals*
35*2*8

*Face Pulls*
50*2*12 (3s hold)

4 sets of abs

*Notes*
- Forgot to work traps, whoops
- Forgot to work rotators, whoops
- I haven't worked in like 2 weeks  but I am tomorrow
- I am done PCT
- Ok, I'm seriously starting my mini cut tomorrow


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 20, 2005)

*Sat Aug 20, 2005* --_ *Legs*_


*Legs*

*Le Squat*
135*8
225*5*8

*Lying hammy curl*
55*3*8

*Calves on the sled*
320*2*12


*Notes*
- Really good workout, squats felt great
- Noticed on the last reps of each set, I wasnt sitting back as far -- I think that can attributed to my weak hamstrings. So I'm basically trying to squat it with my quads. I'm really going to concentrate on not drifting forwards on the latter parts of my sets
- My 2 month membership expired there today, hopefully they don't notice   
- aaaaaannnd it my b-day tomorrow


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy early B-day!


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 21, 2005)

thanx Premo!!


----------



## goandykid (Aug 22, 2005)

happy belated bday!, how old?


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 23, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> happy belated bday!, how old?



thx bud, 23


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 23, 2005)

*Tues Aug 23, 2005* -- _*Pull*_

*Flat DB press*
90*2*7

*OH DB press*
70*2*7,5

*Dips*
Bw+45*2*8

*Seated laterals*
30*2*8

*Fly's*
30*10(3s static hold) SS 

*Pushdowns*
140*10 DS
130*10 


*Notes*
- Solid workout. I was a little tired, as I went after golf, but it was aaiiight
- Super-setted the fly's with the pushdowns which was followed immediatly with a drop-set
- Strength is stagnant, but that's expected when cutting


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 24, 2005)

Couple little things

- Weight down to 194, cutting at ~2500kcals. This is down from a high of 208 a couple weeks ago. A lot of it was water, once I cleaned up the diet and cut the sodium

- I'm out of protein  I can't believe I let this happen. Ordered 50lbs almost a week ago, but still isn't here

- Golf game was f'ing terrible today   

- Pull workout, tomorrow


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 25, 2005)

*Thurs Aug 25, 2005* --_ *Pull*_

*Deadlifts*
135*5
225*2*5
275*5

*Weighted Chins*
BW+25*2*7,6

*Hammers*
50*6
40*10

*Lat Pulldown*
120*2*10

*
Concentration curls*
30*10


*Notes*
- Decent workout, biceps were pretty mashed
- My back got hit hard too, especially lower
- Might go in tomorrow morning and do some cardio, followed by abs and traps. No legs this week, I pulled something in my ass region
 
- I'm gone for the weekend. My lesbien cousin is getting married tomorow and I even get to walk her down the aisle   Then afterwards I'm meeting up with some of my boys and going up to my cottage for the weekend


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh man, did I ever get smashed this weekend---I'm still kinda hungover 2 days removed from drinking. We got up there Fri night at 1am and 4 of us still managed to drink 6 24'ers, in addition to beer + tequilla @ the bar --all in like 1.5 days. Liiiiight-weight.
Appetite was non-existant today, 3 liquid meals and some pastry weiner things.
Didn't work out either. Im going to do push tomorrow, legs on Wed and pull on Friday. I hurt my hand golfing on the weekend too....and Im also going golfing again tomorrow. I'll hit the gym after that.


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 30, 2005)

*Tues Aug 30, 2005* -- _*Push*_


*Flat DB press*
80*2*10,8
*
Standing BB Military press*
115*2*6

*CG Incline press*
135*2*7

*Upright rows/Dips -- 2 Supersets*
100*2*10,8
BW*2*10

*Incline Fly's*
30*10 - 5s hold in stretch

Rotator work

*Notes*
- What a pussy workout, lost a lot of strength over the weekend. Weights were down quite a bit
- Golf sucked, glad it was the last game of the yr
- Got a ton of shit to do tomorrow, will try to do legs tomorrow night. If not, actually no if not-- I'm going


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 31, 2005)

Terrible pull workout, not posting it. The best part, was when it was over.

Well, today was my last workout at that crappy gym...can't wait for my new one. Atleast I got the last 2 weeks free....
I'm moving to Toronto tomorrow morning, then going golfing  (can't end it on a bad note) and after that I'm gonna squeeze a Leg workout in. I hate to workout 3 days in a row, but such is life sometimes.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 30, 2005)

Havent been able to work out for about the last 2.5 weeks. Picked up a bad case of strep throat, then a dirty little cold right after.   

My new gym in my appartment is garbage, utter crap. Next week, if all goes well, I will get a pass @ my school. Its only like $70 for the year or something and i'm sure the facilities are better. Plus it's also only 2 mins away


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 7, 2005)

Mother fucker, I'm a walking disease. After the strep throat and cold, I proceeded to get an ear infection. And now i'm just getting over gout. I haven't been to the gym in over 2 months, I feel like shit.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2006)

Well well. I don't even know what to say, I am pathetic. 6 months out of the gym, I never thought it would happen to me.

Nevertheless, I am back. I had my first workout today, it almost killed me - no joke. Weights were a joke, my lungs were burning.. it was a really a sad sight.

Anyways here are the pics:


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 3, 2006)

kaboom


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2006)

*Friday Feb 3 2006* - _*Full-body*_

*Squat* - 95*3*8
*DL* - 95*3*8
*BB Bench* - 135*2*8
*Chins* - BW*2*6
*Standing DB press* - 30*2*7,8
*BB Row* - 95*2*8


*Notes*
- Sooooooooo sore today
- I went real light, but it still seemed real heavy
- I'm going to start my normal split on Sunday
- I will be bulking at ~3200. Nice slow, clean bulk
- Will start posting diet next week and get an official weigh in
- I had to do like 10m of stretching and 6 squat sets with just the bar, to even make the movement feel slightly normal. My ITB is real tight, I'll be streching it everyday


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 14, 2006)

Realllllly sore. Thought I tore my pecs or something for a few days. It's hard getting back into it but I dont give a shit...my fault anyways.
I quit smoking(again) and am eating better again. Bottom line, I honestly feel a milllion times better already. I don't care about the pathetic numbers i am putting up. Just wish I never stoped, never thought I would see the day. 

Oh well, time to produce. Gym tomorrow for a little back/tri action

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 23, 2006)

Still working out, havent bailed yet.  

Getting back into it slowly. Only Eating 2k/day but i'm eating clean. 

Did legs today. My legs have lost the most strength, by far.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2006)

Fat status!!! 

 Sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 20, 2006)

haha..... i'm like a weird mix of fat and nasty but also disgustingly skinny....bad combo i'd say


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2012)

Just going to give this a nice 6 year bump 

Not working out the past 6 years or so has really sucked. I never felt as good as when I was working out. Can't change the past though, so hopefully things will be better from now...
On the plus side, I think I've finally got a decent handle on how to deal with gout, which was the thing that kept me from working out. I've basically eliminated fructose from my diet. I'm eating a primal diet now, which obviously includes a ton of meat and things have been good. 
I feel like a lot has changed in the workout game while I was gone, so I'll be trying to catch up on the fly.
I've been working out for the last month or so, starting tomorrow I will post daily updates with diet and workouts


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 3, 2012)

*Mon Dec 3 2012* - _*Chest/Bi/abs*_

BB bench - 125*3*6,6,5
Inc db - 40*2*8
Fly - 20*2*8

BB curl - 55*3*7

Exercise ball Planks 30s*2
Wood chops 22.5*2*8

*Diet*

Green shake (kale, celery, spinach, berries + 1 scoop)
Chicken + broccoli 
Shake (1% milk, oats)
Pwo shake
Chicken + broccoli 
1/2 Chicken + broccoli


----------



## longworthb (Dec 4, 2012)

Welcome back bro


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 4, 2012)

^^^ Thx man, appreciate it. It's great to be back


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 4, 2012)

*Tues Dec 04 2012* - _*off day*_

*Diet*
Green shake (kale, celery, raspberries + 1 scoop)
Chicken + broccoli
Shake (1 scoop + milk + oats)
Chicken + broccoli 
Shake (1 scoop + milk + oats)


Need to go grocery shopping 
To add I take 8 fish oil pills per day and a multi


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 5, 2012)

*Wed Dec 5th 2012* - *Legs*

Squats - 95*3*8
Seated leg press - 145*3*10
Seated leg curl - 100*3*10

Just getting back into the swing of things, trying to get my form on point. Also skipped calves bc my toe was kind of bugging me

*Diet*
Green Shake (1 scoop + kale + rasberries)
PWO shake (1.5 scoops in water)
Chicken + almonds/cashews
Steak and asparagus


will still get another meal or two in bc I woke up at 2pm, will edit later 
Bought 30lbs of protein and went grocery shopping


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 5, 2012)

I cant edit my post above 

I put a typical day of eats into fitday and got this

Cals 2300
Fat 104.3
Carb168.8
Protein 187.3

I need to weigh myself but I have a feeling i'm around 185. I don't even know what I'm trying to do, I'm just trying to get 5 clean meals in a day and workout. Being that I'm just getting back into this, anything should work 

Im going to snoop around some more journals for diet ideas, specifically easy ways to pack in more clean cals


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 6, 2012)

*Thurs Dec 6th 2012* - *off*

*Diet*

Coffee + Coconut oil
Green shake (Kale, spinach, celery, blueberries + 2 scoops)
Steak + asparagus
Cashews and almonds (like 2oz each)
Shake (1% milk, Oats + 2 scoops)
Salad with mixed greens, chicken and cashews


*Notes*
- First time I ever tried the coconut oil in the coffee, was nice except my coffee was 2yrs past expiration 
- Going to pick up some almond butter for my shakes when I pick up new coffee
- I had 2 balsamic vinaigrette dressings in the fridge, a strd one and then a low cal one. The low calorie one was actually worse for you, as it had more sugar and less good fats 
- I also learned that pwo shakes aren't entirely necessary and you don't need to take them with water. It's funny all the stuff that has come to light since I was last in the game...


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 7, 2012)

*Fri Dec 7th 2012* - *Delts/Abs*

Dumbell Presses - 35*3*10,8,6
Side laterals - 20*2*10
Face pulls - 30*2*10
Ext rotations - 5*2*10

Medicine ball planks 30s
Wood chops 22.5*2*10

superset these always

*Diet*

2 coffee's with coconut oil
Green shake (Kale, celery, spinach + 2 scoops)
Cashews and almonds (2oz each)
Chicken + green beans
Shake (Milk, oats, almond butter + 2 scoops)
PWO Shake (Water, oats, almond butter + 2 scoops)
Chicken + green beans


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 8, 2012)

*Sat Dec 8th 2012* - *Back/Tri*

Bent-over rows - 80*3*10
Assisted neutral grip chins - -85*2*6,5
Seated row - 85*2*10
WG Pulldown - 85*3*7
Shrug 50*1*10
Dips - -40*3*7,6,5


*Diet*

3 whole eggs + 4 slices of bacon
Green shake (Kale, celery, spinach, almond butter + 2 scoops)
PWO shake (1% milk, oats, + 2 scoops)
.....



*Notes*

- mannnn it sucks not being able to do bw exercises lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 10, 2012)

*Sun Dec 9th 2012* - *off *

*Diet*

2 coffee's with coconut oil
Green shake (Kale, celery, spinach + 2 scoops)
Cashews and almonds (2oz each)
Chicken + broccoli 
Shake (Milk, oats, almond butter + 2 scoops)
Chicken + broccoli 


Pretty weak diet, was playing poker all day


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 10, 2012)

*Mon Dec 10th 2012* - _*off*_

*Diet*

Green shake (Kale, celery, spinach + 2 scoops)
Cashews and almonds (4oz each)
Chicken + Broccoli
Shake (Milk, almond butter + 2 scoops)
Shake (Milk, almond butter + 2 scoops)

Even worse diet lol, need to buy more meat...and oats

I usually workout on Mondays but my toe was hurting so I gave it an extra day rest. I'm going to develop a new workout sked and start it tomorrow night.  Probably some form of push/pull


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 11, 2012)

*Push*
Bench Press 
Inc press @ 45
OHP
Dips
Lateral raise

*Legs*
Squats
Good Mornings
Leg press
Leg curls
Standing calf raise

*Pull*
Deadlift
Pull ups
Pulldowns
Rows
Face Pulls 


Monday, Wednesday, Friday

Throw some sprints/cardio + abs in on weekend sometime


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 11, 2012)

*Tues Dec 11th 2012* - *Push*

Bench Press - 115*3*9,8,6
Inc press @ 45 - 40*3*6,6,6
Dips - -55*3*6,6
OHP - 25*2*7,7
Lateral raise 20*2*7,7

- I made a mistake last week, Im only benching 115, not 135, sighhh
- 13 sets total, dont know how I feel about this. Def need to mix the order of these up bc I could barely lift my hands above my head when I got to OHP. Not even sure I want to do lateral raises in there. I should try bench, dips, ohp, inc press, last exercise
- Diet was shit today since I played poker all day. Didn't get a real meal in until 2am lol
- Its so annoying being weak asdfghjklas

*Diet*
2 coffee's with coconut oil
Green shake (Kale, celery, spinach, almond butter + 2 scoops)
Almonds (4oz )
Shake (Milk, oats, almond butter + 2 scoops)
Protein bar ( lol $5 for this pos with 22g of sugar)
Chicken + broccoli 
Shake (Milk, oats, almond butter + 2 scoops)


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 14, 2012)

*Fri Dec 14 2012* - _*Pull*_

Deads - 135*3*7
Asst neutral chins - -85*3*8,6,5
Seated rows - 100*3*7
Pulldowns - 85*2*8
Face Pulls - 35*2*9

Notes

- First deads I've done in like 6 years, my lower back is def the weak link(maybe hammies too). I'll have to read up. The pulls were all really easy, but I felt really uncomfortable on the eccentric part of the lift on the final reps of each set
- Really have missed challenging myself physically the past few years.  I love working out. 
- I'm not going to post my diet very often, it's basically the same thing everyday. I'll do it once in a while and if I cheat. The worse thing I've had the past month  or so is a protein bar on the way to the gym and maybe beef jerky/milk (pretty damn tight)


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 17, 2012)

*Mon Dec 17 2012* - *Push*

BB Press - 125*3*8,8,6
OHP - 35*3*8,8,7
Dips - -55*3*7,7,5
Inc Press @45 - 30*2*10
Laterals - 20*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 19, 2012)

*Wed Dec 19 2012* - _*Legs*_

Squats - 105*3*7
Leg press - 160*3*10
Hammy Curl - 110*2*10
Seated Calves - 45*2*20

*Notes*
- My hamstrings were still sore from deads last friday lol. So that, in addition to the squats, made it really hard for me to do good mornings. They just weren't happening 
- The calves work sucked, but its bug my toe to do them, so I settled on low weight higher reps


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 22, 2012)

*Fri Dec 21 2012 *- *Pull*

Deads - 135 *3*7
Asst neutral chins - 70*3*7,6,5
BB Rows - 95*3*7
Pulldowns - 92.5*2*8
Facepulls - 30*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 24, 2012)

*Mon Dec 24 2012* - *Push*

Bench - 125*3*7
OHP - 40*7,5,5
Dips - BW*3*7,5,4
Inc Press @ 45 - 35*2*7
Front plate laterals - 25*2*8

*Notes*
- Meant to increase the weights on bench, but messed up and didn't and actually did lower reps - sigh. So I compensated by going heavier on the OHP's but it was too heavy and my form sucked.
- I was doing dips with 55lbs of assistance last week. I tried without the assistance at all and basically did the same amount of reps. I can only guess that I wasn't doing the assisted ones properly? lol
Either way, its nice to not need assistance 
- I was the only person at the gym 
- Cheated this weekend for the first time in over a month. Had like 8 drinks, a cigarettte and 3 slices of pizza. Only really upset about the cig, first one in 4 months after smoking most of my life. 
- Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 26, 2012)

*Wed Dec 26 2012 *- *Legs*

Squats - 115*3*7
Leg Press - 160*3*10
Leg Curl - 110*3*10
Seated Calf - 90*2*12

*Notes*
- Completely forgot about the good mornings again since I used my last workout where I forgot them as a template lol
- Have a small pain in my left knee when I squat, need to look into that


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 28, 2012)

*Fri Dec 28 2012* -* Pull*

Deads - 145*3*7,7,6
Asst chin - -70*3*7,6,3
BB Rows - 95*1*6, 75*2*8
Pulldowns - 92.5*2*8
Facepulls - 30*2*10

*Notes*
- Workout wasn't too good progression wise. I guess it's either bc I didn't eat a good meal all day or maybe form drinking on the weekend? Idk, but a lot of lifts were down
- 95 for rows was just too much, my form was horrible (like it was last week) so I just dropped it down
- I have a vid of me doing my last set of deads, going to put it up soon


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 28, 2012)

If anyone has any pointers for me, that would be great. This was my last set of the day. Have only been lifting for 2 months after 6yrs off or something (only 3rd time ive done deads since). I feel like my lower back and hams are my weak links atm. This is really light to pull, the hardest part by far is the eccentric part of the lift ( on my lower back). I feel like my breathing is pretty poor too, back is a lil too round I think


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 29, 2012)

A few things Ive noticed:
- Legs are a little too straight, hips are too high. 
- Bar is not close enough to body on both parts of lift
- Dont look in the mirror for form lol


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 3, 2013)

*Thurs Jan 3 2013* - *Push*

Bench - 130*3*8,8,6
OHP - 35*3*6
Dips - BW*3*6,5,5
Inc press 35*2*6
Seated laterals 17.5*2*8

*Notes*
- took like 6 days off, but I will make up for it. Newyrs on a Monday really threw a wrench into things
- lifts were weaker, except bench. I guess that's kinda standard after taking 6 days off, idk
- having a problem doing OHP's after bench, I can hardly extend my arms over my head. Its really weird bc i have no problem doing it now about 2 hrs after my workout


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 5, 2013)

*Sat Jan 5th 2013* - *Pull*

Deads - 155*3*7
Asst Chin - -70*3*7,6,5
EZ Rows - 85*3*7
Pull downs - 100*2*7
Facepulls - 25*2*10

*Notes*
- Made another deadlift video, I think my form was better today
-Went up weight/reps in most lifts (actually went down in facepulls on purpose). I really didnt like my form with the rows, was cheating too much so I'll drop a little weight next week
- Missed legs this week


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 7, 2013)

*Mon Jan 7th 2013 *- *Push*

Bench - 135*3*7
OHP - 35*3*7
Dips - BW*3*7,6,5
Inc bench - 35*2*6
Seated side laterals - 20*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 9, 2013)

*Wed Jan 09 2013 *- _*Legs*_

Squats - 145*3*7,6,6
Good AM's - Forgot
Leg Press - 175*3*8
Leg curl - 120*3*8
Standing calf raise - 180*3*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 12, 2013)

*Sat Jan 12th 2013* - _*Push*_

Deads - 165*3*6
Asst chins - 50*3*6,5,5
Ez rows - 75*3*7
Pulldowns - 100*2*8
Facepulls - 25*2*10

Notes
- Going to keep the reps lower for deeds, thinking 5 at most, my form seems to slip near the end
- Im going to try the chins without assistance next time, I really dont think it's helping me


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2013)

*Mon Jan 14 2012 *- *Push*

Bench - 135*3*8,8,6
OHP - 35*3*7,6,5
Dips - BW*3*7,5,4
Bench @ 45 - 35*2*6
Plate raises - 25*2*8

*Notes*
- Lifts were weak, pretty sour about that. Prob bc I had a few too many cold ones fri night and ruined my progress. Seem to have issues with muscular endurance and im gassing late in sets
- I found out the issue with the OHP's. I find if I set the backrest on a bit of an angle backwards as opposed to straight up, its easier for me. Just slight Im talking
- Really focused on keeping my elbows tucked on the bench, maybe it fried my tri's a little more than usual. Also really need a sop for my last set
- Going to start posting diet log again, feel like im slacking in the kcal's... need to shit bigger and more often


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2013)

Smitty diesel warmup Im going to start incorporating. Im doing about 10 minutes of dynamic stretching and stuff already but I like this one much more

20 Awesome Warm-up Exercises, Shawn Phillips AMPED Warm-up, How to Warm-up - YouTube

Jumping Jacks, 20 reps
Seal Jumps with Leg Switches, 20 reps
Full Body Circles, 5 each way
Arm Circles, 10 reps each arm, forward and back
Elbows Circles, 10 each arm, forward and back
Wrist Circles, 10 reps
Shoulder Twists, 5 reps each way
Bodyweight Squats, 8 reps
Squat to Stand, 8 reps
Push-up Plus (Level 1), 8 reps
Push-up Plus (Level 2), 8 reps
Push-up Plus (Level 3), 8 reps
Push-up Plus (Level 4), 5 reps each arm
Cobra, 5 reps
Striders, 5 reps each leg
Striders with Rotation, 3 reps each side
Hamstring Stretch / Hip Flexor Stretch, 3 reps each side
Band Pull Aparts, 10 reps
Band Dislocates, 5 reps
Backward Rolls into Hamstring Stretch, 5 reps
Backward Rolls into Glute Stretch, 5 reps each arm
Squat to Forward Lunges, 3 reps each leg
Standing Glute Stretch, 5 reps each leg
Cradle Walks, 5 reps each leg


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wed Jan 16 2013* -_* Legs*_

Squats - 155*4*5
Leg press - 175*3*8
Leg curl - 120*3*10
Seated calf raise- 90*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 21, 2013)

*Mon Jan 21 2013 *-_* Pull*_

Deads - 175*4*5
Chinups - BW*3*6,4,4
DB rows - 40*3*8
Pulldowns - 100*1*8, 70*1*8 (DS)
Facepulls - 30*2*8

*Notes*
- Slacking a bit lately. Missed a workout on friday, ate some pizza over the past few days and had some beers 
- Im going to change my split into an upper/lower one, so I can hit each muscle 2x per week (ya great idea when you cant even make your 3 workouts per week lol) I guess I'll start that up next monday


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tues Jan 22 2013 *- *Push*

Bench - 135*3*8,7,7
Dips - BW*3*7,6,5
Seated ohp - 35*3*7
Inc press - 35*2*7
Plate front riase - 35*2*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 24, 2013)

*Thurs Jan 24 2013* -* Legs*

Squats - 155*3*6
Leg press - 190*3*9
Leg curl - 120*3*9
Standing calf 205*2*8

*Notes*
- Ordered some Nike romaleos 2, pretty excited to try lifting in them
- Im going to have to cut out the calf work, bugs my damaged gouty toes, sighh
- Going to get one more pull workout in before sunday and then switch to an upper/lower split 4 days a week


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 24, 2013)

*Day 1: * _Upper Body_
BB Bench: 3 sets
BB Row: 3 sets 
OHP: 2 sets 
Chins: 2 sets
Face Pulls: 2 sets

*Day 2:* _Lower Body_
Front Squat: 4 sets
Deadlift: 4 sets
Hamstring Curl: 2 sets 
Standing Calf: 2 sets

*Day 3:* _Off_

*Day 4:* _Upper Body_
Incline/Decline Bench Press: 3 sets
Barbell Shoulder Press: 3 sets
Lat Pull-down: 2 set
Dips: 2 sets 
Extensions/Racks: 2 sets

*Day 5:* _Off_

*Day 6:* _Lower Body_
Back Squat: 4 sets
Leg Press: 3 sets
Good AM's: 3 sets
Standing Calf: 2 sets

*Day 7:*_ Off_

- Will throw in a cardio/abs day on one of the day's off


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2013)

*Mon Jan 28 2013 *- *Upper 1*

Bench - 140*3*8,8,7
BB Row - 85*3*10
Seated OHP - 40*2*9
Chins - BW*2*4,3
Face pulls - 35*2*10


*Notes*
- really upset with the chin ups, sighhhh


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 29, 2013)

*Tues Jan 29 2013* -* Lower 1 *

Front squats - 95*4*7
Deads - 185*4*4
Seated hammy curl 120*2*10
Standing calf on smith 180*2*12

*Notes*
- Front squats were really sketchy. First time doing them in like 6 years or whatever and it really felt like it. The bar was slipping off my shoulders and just wasnt smooth. Had great depth tho. Going to switch to a clean grip on these next week 
- The new shoes I bought were great, could feel the difference when squatting and doing deads for sure


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2013)

*Thurs Jan 31 2013* -* Upper 2*

Incline DB - 55*3*7
Lat Pull-down - 107.5*3*10
Dips - BW*3*8,6,4
Standing DB OHP - 25*2*7
Extensions 15*2*12

*Notes*
- Forgot to record and post the day of, so these might be a bit off


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2013)

*Sat Feb 2 2013 *- _*Lower 2*_

Squats - 160*5, 115*4*8
Leg Press - 190*2*10
GM's - Bar*2*?
No Calf's

*Notes*
- was working with 160 on squats, but my form felt really poor, so i dropped down to try and work on it. I feel like I'm having depth consistency issues, like each rep is different, therefore I cant get into a good rhythm
- GM's were a joke, I think my hamstrings are just super tight and lack flexibility 
- going to post a vid of both


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 2, 2013)

Form looked ok from the camera angle - you're going real deep. Maybe leaning a little too far fwd? Are you driving through the heels? 

Often with many lifts my form doesn't feel on point until there is enough weight on the bar. Experiment with extra weight, also front squats pretty much enforce strict form.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Form looked ok from the camera angle - you're going real deep. Maybe leaning a little too far fwd? Are you driving through the heels?
> 
> Often with many lifts my form doesn't feel on point until there is enough weight on the bar. Experiment with extra weight, also front squats pretty much enforce strict form.



Ya, looked like I was leaning too far forward on a few. I try to drive through the heels tho for sure, but with these new lifting shoes everything is a little awkward. Might just take a few sessions to get used to them/work them in a bit

Ya I feel the same, need a decent amount of weight on there but unfortunately that is a decent amount for me atm lol 

Will go heavier again next week and post another video

Thx Capt


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd definately stay within a comfortable weight range until you feel you've got form on track.

A lot of guys have weak glutes n hams, that can effect squat form too. When i 1st started, my trainer had me hammering those and leg press for 3 months before squats.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2013)

*Mon Feb 4th 2013* - *Upper 1*

Flat DB - 65*3*7,6,5
Chins - BW*2*5,4
BB Row - 95*3*9
Seated OHP - 45*2*7
Face pulls - 35*2*10

*Notes*
- rows were a little too heavy, was cheating on every rep above 5 or so


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd definately stay within a comfortable weight range until you feel you've got form on track.
> 
> A lot of guys have weak glutes n hams, that can effect squat form too. When i 1st started, my trainer had me hammering those and leg press for 3 months before squats.



There's something up with my ham's, they're either too weak or not flexible enough. I was reading last night that stiff hamstrings can also be mistaken for lower back stiffness, not sure what I have...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 4, 2013)

Go see a physio.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 6, 2013)

*Warmup*

Jumping Jacks, 20 reps
Seal Jumps with Leg Switches, 20 reps
Pogo jumps, 20 reps
Full Body Circles, 5 each way
Arm Circles, 10 reps each arm, forward and back
Elbows Circles, 10 each arm, forward and back
Wrist Circles, 10 reps
Cross body arm swings, 20 reps
Shoulder Twists, 5 reps each way
Bodyweight Squats, 8 reps
Squat to Stand, 8 reps
Push-up Plus (Level 1), 8 reps (shin)
Push-up Plus (Level 2), 8 reps (knee)
Push-up Plus (Level 3), 8 reps (full)
Push-up Plus (Level 4), 5 reps (each arm)
Cobra, 5 reps
Striders, 5 reps each leg
Striders with Rotation, 3 reps each side
Hamstring Stretch / Hip Flexor Stretch, 3 reps each side
Band Pull Aparts, 10 reps
Band Dislocates, 5 reps
Backward Rolls into Hamstring Stretch, 5 reps
Backward Rolls into Glute Stretch, 5 reps each arm
Pushups 10 reps
Standing Glute Stretch, 5 reps each leg
Cradle Walks, 5 reps each leg


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 6, 2013)

*Wed Feb 6 2013* - *Lower 1*

Front Squats - 95*3*8
Deads - 185*3*5
Ham curls 130*2*10
Calf raises 135*2*10

*Notes*
- had a nice warm-up today, with above post + some myofascial release for 15 min. I also always get in about 3 warmup sets of 5 reps ea. Something like 40%,55%,70% and then move onto working sets
- gym was way too packed and I was pretty tired, sucked. Need to go earlier..
- went light on the front squats again, still trying to get the hang of them. Need to buy some straps so I can do them like this


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2013)

*Fri  Feb 8th 2013* - *Upper 2*

Inc Bench - 55*3*8,7,7
Lat PD - 120*3*9,9,8
Dips - BW*3*8,8,6
Standing OHP - 25*2*8
Extensions 20*1*12
DB Curl 35*1*8

*Notes*
- Just did one set of extensions tonight since I know im doing squats tomorrow. Also put in a set of db curls for the lolz
- Doug Lang is man amongst women, a beast fosho


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 9, 2013)

*Sat Feb 9 2013* - *Lower 2*

Squats - 125,135,145,155*1*8
Leg press - 190*3*10
Ham Curl - 120*2*12
Seated calf - 90*2*15

*Notes*
- squats really didn't feel too great, my left knee started to hurt a bit. Think i'm leaning too far forward, need to really focus on pushing through my heels and staying back
- went really light on the calf's again bc of toe
-pretty sick I ordered 30lbs of protein off canadaprotein.com beg of Dec and have used it up already in a few months (although I gave maybe 10lbs away) So I used basically like 10lbs a month, I cant remember if that's standardish or not. Anyways going to order some more right now from somewhere else


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 11, 2013)

*Mon Feb 11 2013* -* Upper 1*

Bench - 145*3*8,7,8
Rows - 95*3*9
OHP - 45*2*8
Chins - BW*5,4
Face pulls - 35*2*10

*Notes*
- going to start posting my diet and weighing myself. Want to find out my maintenance calories, since I've never really done it


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 12, 2013)

*Tues Feb 12 2013* - *Lower 1*

Front squats - 105*3*7
Deads - 185*4*4
Hamstrings - 120*2*10
Cales - 90*1*15

*Notes*
- form is still crappy on the deadlifts, feel like lower back is rounding too much


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 15, 2013)

*Fri Feb 15th 2013 *- *Upper 2*

Inc DB - 60*3*8,8,7
Lat PD - 120*3*9
Dips - BW*3*10,9,7
Standing OHP - 30*2*6
Extensions - 20*1*12

*Notes*
- Great workout, my whole upper body was pumped up too
- Went up 5lb on inc's, better reps on the lat pd, more dips this w/o, up 5lbs in ohp. Still cheated on last set of lat pd on a couple reps tho. Feel like I'm on a cycle lol
- Going to switch the order next w/o. Putting OHP in front of dips
- Got protein shipment in today. 5lb dymatize butter cream toffee and 5lb berry, theyre isolates...didnt even know till they got here lol + got a free protein bar..ship it


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 16, 2013)

*Sat Feb 16 2013* -* Lower 2*

Squats - 165*3*6
Legpress - 190*2*10
Hammy - 130*2*10

*Notes*
- Quick workout, nothing special
- Still need to improve on sitting back on squats more


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2013)

*Mon Feb 18th 2013 *- *Upper 1*

DB bench - 70*3*8,7,6
Dual cable row - 105*3*9 (52.5 each stack)
OHP - 45*2*8
Chins - BW*2*5,4
BO laterals - 12.5*2*10

*Notes*
- wtf I wrote this out last night and it didn't post i guess, now I don't really remember the reps :/
- I don't know the name of that 2nd exercise, couldn't find it on the web either lol but my gym was packed so I improvised


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 19, 2013)

*Tues Feb 19 2013* - *Lower 1*

Front squats - 95*4*7
Deads - 185*4*5
Seated Ham - 140*2*9
Seated calf - 135*2*12 (super slow)

*Notes*
- I was just messing around with an olympic grip for the front squats but it friggin killed my hands/wrists and I gave up after one set and went back to cross-arm. I'm going to keep trying to nail down the oly ones tho or get some straps and try those


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 21, 2013)

*Thurs Feb 21 2013* - *Upper 2*

Inc bench - 60*3*9,9,6
Lat PD - 127.5*3*6
Dips - BW*3*9,9,6
Standing OHP - 30*2*7
Extensions - 20*2*12


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2013)

Just re-posting my warmup in a more logical order so I can memorize it. Broke the screen on my phone yesterday, so I can't bring that with me anymore to check online :/


Jumping Jacks, 20 reps
Seal Jumps with Leg Switches, 20 reps
Pogo jumps, 20 reps
Full Body Circles, 5 each way
Arm Circles, 10 reps each arm, forward and back
Elbows Circles, 10 each arm, forward and back
Wrist Circles, 10 reps
Cross body arm swings, 20 reps
Shoulder Twists, 5 reps each way
Push-up Plus (Level 1), 8 reps (shin)
Push-up Plus (Level 2), 8 reps (knee)
Push-up Plus (Level 3), 8 reps (full)
Push-up Plus (Level 4), 5 reps (each arm)
Pushups 10 reps
Cobra, 5 reps
Band Pull Aparts, 10 reps
Band Dislocates, 5 reps
Bodyweight Squats, 8 reps
Squat to Stand, 8 reps
Striders, 5 reps each leg
Striders with Rotation, 3 reps each side
Hamstring Stretch / Hip Flexor Stretch, 3 reps each side
Backward Rolls into Hamstring Stretch, 5 reps
Backward Rolls into Glute Stretch, 5 reps each arm
Standing Glute Stretch, 5 reps each leg
Cradle Walks, 5 reps each leg


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2013)

*Friday Feb 22 2013* - *Lower 2*

Squats - 145*4*7
Leg press - 205*3*9
Hammy - 130*3*9


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2013)

*Tues Feb 26 2013 *- *Upper 1*

DB Bench - 70*3*8,8,6
DB rows - 50*3*9
Seated OHP - 45*2*7
LAT PD - 107.5*2*10
BOL - 12.5*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 28, 2013)

*Thurs Feb 28 2013* - *Lower 2*

Front squats - 115*3*7
Deads - 135*3*7
Hammy - 130*2*10


*Notes*
- Was nice to workout at 11am instead of 11pm 
- Dropped the weight on the deads, just really not happy with my form
- Running late on the workouts this week, but I'll squeeze 2 more in between now and Sunday


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 2, 2013)

*Sat March 9 2013* - *Upper 2*

Inc DB - 60*3*10,9,8
Dips - BW*2*9,7
Lat PD - 127.5*2*8
Standing OHP- 30*2*10
Extensions - 25*2*12


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 3, 2013)

*Sunday March 03 2013* - *Lower 2*

Deads - 165*3*7
Hammy curl - 130*3*10
Calf rasie - 135*1*12


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 5, 2013)

*Tuesday Mar 5th 2013* - *Upper 1*

DB bench - 75*3*8,8,6
DB rows - 55*3*9
Seated OHP - 50*2*8
Lat PD's  - 120*2*8
Facepulls - 30*2*10

*Notes*
- Solid w/o, increased weights almost everywhere. Loving this 2x a week per muscle


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 6, 2013)

_Wed Mar 6 2013 _-_* Lower 1*_

Front squats - 135*4*6
Deads - 185*3*5
Hammy - 130*3*10


----------



## x~factor (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice Journal!

I'm liking your Upper/Lower split!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 9, 2013)

x~factor said:


> Nice Journal!
> 
> I'm liking your Upper/Lower split!



Thanks, just happy to be working out again 

I love this split, I've been seeing really impressive strength gains thus far


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 18, 2013)

*Mon Mar 18 2013* - *Upper 1*

DB Bench - 75*3*8,7,5
DB Rows - 55*3*9
OHP - 50*2*7
Lat PD - 127.5*2*8
Facepulls - 35*2*10


*Notes *
- Took the last 10 days off or something, was sick etc. Should be good tho, as I went 4 months straight since I came back
- Reps were down from last workout, not suprising
- My workout on the 9th didnt get posted for some reason, oh wellzzz


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 19, 2013)

*Tues Mar 19 2013* - *Lower 1*

Leg Press - 220*4*10
Seated Hammy - 130*3*10
Seated calf - 90*2*15

*Notes*
- Gym was lol packed, couldnt get olympic bar so I jsut did leg press. Never going that time again
- Really hate these machines too, they cant be adjusted enough and I feel like I'm always in poor positions


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thurs March 21 2013* - *Upper 2*

Inc DB - 65*3*8
Dips - BW*3*8
Lat PD - 127.5*3*8
Stand OHP - 35*2*7
Extensions - 25*2*12

*Notes*
- This w/o gassed me, didnt really get any food in before 
- Going to try adding some weight to the dips next week, and also putting them back to 3rd (after Lat PD)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2013)

How long does that warmup take you?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 25, 2013)

PreMier said:


> How long does that warmup take you?



yoyo whats up man? loooong time. you been lifting all this time steady?

takes about 10 minutes, its solid


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 25, 2013)

*Monday March 25 2013* - *Upper 1*

DB Bench - 75*3*8,8,7
Lat PD - 140*3*8,6,6
Seated OHP - 50*2*8
BB Rows - 95*2*10
BOL - 15*2*10

*Notes*
- Missed last leg workout. Have trouble making it 4 times a week, might switch it up to something 3/w


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2013)

Cold Iron said:


> yoyo whats up man? loooong time. you been lifting all this time steady?
> 
> takes about 10 minutes, its solid



yea, ive been working out. i work a panama shift, so its on,on,off,off,on,on,on,off,off,on,on,off,off,off repeat. and its 12hr shifts. so i just go when i have off days.. its ok but i only workout 15 days a month.  i'll prob post some pics soon, because i got hella fat over the holidays and now ive been losing weight


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 2, 2013)

*Tues Apr 2nd 2013* - *Upper 1*

DB Bench - 75*3*7,7,6
Lat PD - 140*3*7,7,7
Seated OHP - 50*2*8
BB Camber Rows - 95*2*10
BOL cables - 15*2*10

*Notes*
- Seriously need to get my shit together, missing workouts like cray cray


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 2, 2013)

PreMier said:


> yea, ive been working out. i work a panama shift, so its on,on,off,off,on,on,on,off,off,on,on,off,off,off repeat. and its 12hr shifts. so i just go when i have off days.. its ok but i only workout 15 days a month.  i'll prob post some pics soon, because i got hella fat over the holidays and now ive been losing weight



Never heard that term panama shift before. good shit man, link me the pics when u get them up


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 5, 2013)

*Friday April 5 2013 *-_* Lower 1*_

Squats - 160*5*6
Hammy - 140*3*8

*Notes*
- Great leg workout, so nice to just go in there and hammer legs. Was feeling the squats, so I just did a few more sets and dropped leg press


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 8, 2013)

*Monday Apr 8 2013 *- _*Upper 1*_

Decline DB - 75*3*7
Camber Rows - 105*3*8
Pulldowns - 140*3*6
OHP - 50*2*8
BOL - 15*2*12


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 10, 2013)

*Wed April 10 2013* -* Lower 1 *

Deads - 185*3*5
Hammy - 140*3*8
Calf - 90*2*12


*Notes*
- weird pain in my knee when finishing up deads, so I couldnt do any quad stuff


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thurs Apr 11 2013 *-* Upper 2*

Inc DB bench - 65*3*8
Lat PD - 140*3*8
Dips - BW*2*9
Standing OHP - 35*2*8
Extensions - 25*2*10

*Notes*
- need to add some weight to the dips next week for realz and increase incline to 70's


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 16, 2013)

*Monday Apr 15 2013 *- *Upper 1*

DB Bench - 80*3*8,7,5
Rows - 105*3*9
Standing OHP - 35*3*9
Lat PD - 140*3*7
Facepulls - 25*2*12


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 17, 2013)

*Wed April 17 2013 *-* Lower 1*

Squats - 155*4*6
Leg press - 220*3*9


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 19, 2013)

*Wed April 18 2013 *- *Upper 2*

Inc DB - 70*3*7
Lat PD - 140*3*7
Weighted dips - BW+25*2*7
Seated OHP - 50*2*7
Facepulls - 30*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 22, 2013)

*Monday April 22 2013 *- *Upper 1*

Bench 80*3*8,7,6
Dips BW+25*3*5

*Notes*
- Cut w/o short bc I tweaked my bicept unracking for a spot


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 23, 2013)

*Wed April 23 2013 *-* Lower 1*

Squats - 165*4*7
Leg press - 220*3*8
Hammy - 140*2*9


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 28, 2013)

*Thurs April 24 2013* - *Upper 2*

Inc DB bench - 70*3*8
Lat PD - 140*3*8
Dips - BW+25*2*6
Standing OHP - 35*2*8
BOL- 20*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 29, 2013)

Going to refine my split a bit and add in some direct arm work + blast lower body harder

Upper Body Day
- One upper body horizontal pull exercise 
- One upper body horizontal push exercise 
- One upper body vertical pull exercise 
- One upper body vertical push exercise
- One biceps exercise
- One triceps exercise

Lower Body Day:
- One squat variation 
- One hip dominant basic exercise 
- One secondary quad compound 
- One secondary hamstring exercise
- One Calf exercise

Day 1: Upper Body 1
Flat bench: 3 sets
Chins: 3 sets 
Seated OHP: 3 sets
Pendlay Row: 3 sets 
BB curl/Dips Superset: 2 sets


Day 2: Lower Body 1
Front Squat:3 sets
Deadlift: 3 sets
Leg Press: 2 sets
Hamstring Curls: 2 sets 
Standing Calf: 2 sets

Day 3: Off

Day 4: Upper Body 2
Decline bench: 3 sets
Lat Pull-down: 3 sets
Standing Military: 3 sets
DB Row: 3 sets
Hammers/Pressdown SS: 2 sets

Day 5: Off

Day 6: Lower Body 2
Back Squat: 3 sets
Good AM's: 3 sets
Leg Press: 2 sets
Pull-throughs: 2 sets
Standing Calf: 2 sets

Day 7: Off


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 30, 2013)

*Tues Apr 30 2013* - *Upper 1*

Bench - 80*3*7,7,5
Pendlay's - 105*3*9
Seated ohp - 50*3*7
Lat pd - 120*3*9
BB curl/Dips ss - 65*2*7, BW*2*7


*Notes*
- Felt really weak and it showed. Still busted my ass tho
-  ^ hence why I didnt do chins, just didnt see it happening when I tried a few, so Lat pd instead. I expect way better next week
- First time doing those pendlay rows and I dig them a lot


----------



## Cold Iron (May 2, 2013)

*Thurs May 2 2013*- *Lower 1*

Front squats - 135*3*7
Deads - 185*3*5
Leg Press - 220*2*10
Leg Curl - 140*2*9
Standing calves -180*2*10

*Notes*
- was absurd hot in the gym but w/e we get it in


----------



## Cold Iron (May 4, 2013)

*Fri May 3rd 2013* - *Upper 2*

Decline bench - 90*3*7,6,5
Lap pd - 140*3*8
Standing Military - 95*3*7
DB Rows - 60*3*8
Hammers/Rope Pressdown SS - 40*2*6,50*2*9

*Notes*
- Still getting used to the weights with a few of these exercises. Think Tuesday and Todays workouts were my first actual direct sets for Bi's and tri's since I got back into it again
- First time I touched the 90's for bench. Good thing Im moving gyms at the end of the month, since thats as high as they go here


----------



## Cold Iron (May 6, 2013)

*Mon May 6th 2013* - *Upper 1*

Bench - 185*3*7,6,7 (got a spot and a lil help on last rep)
Pendlay - 125*3*8
Seated ohp - 50*3*8
Lat pd - 127.5*3*8
Ez curls/dips ss - 65*2*8, BW*2*8

*Notes*
- First time using the barebell in ages for bench but all other lifts were upppssss
- Still not getting in my fourth w/o of the week, so I keep skipping it but I really have to get that innn


----------



## Cold Iron (May 9, 2013)

*Thurs May 09 2013* -* Lower 1 *

Front squats - 135*2*7
Deads - 185*3*5
Ham curl - 140*2*10
Standing calf - 180*2*10

*Notes*
- kinda tweaked my left knee and felt some weird pain, so I cut out last set of squats and ditched leg press :/
- Im def going to go heavier with the deads, they were really easyyy
- crappy workout, but better than no w/o at all!


----------



## Cold Iron (May 21, 2013)

*Mon May 21 2013* - *Upper 1 *

Bench - 185*3*8,7,6 
Pendlay - 135*3*8
Seated ohp - 50*3*8,8,6
Lat pd - 140*3*8
Ez curls/dips ss - 65*2*8, BW*2*8

*Notes *
- Only got one workout in last week but forgot to post it. Been drinking entirely too much
- Have a cold, but need to make up for shitty consistency


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 9, 2013)

*Tues Oct 9 2013* -* Upper 1*

Bench - 205*3*7
BB Rows - 135*3*8
Seated OHP - 60*3*7
CG pulldowns - 145*3*7
BB curl/Dips SS - 90*2*7, BW*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 11, 2013)

*Fri Oct 11 2013 *- *Lower 1*

Deads - 185*5*5
Sled press - 410*5*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 12, 2013)

*Sat Oct 12 2013* - *Upper 2*

Decline bench - 215*3*6
Lat PD - 160*3*8
Standing Military - 115*3*5
Ghetto t-bar rows - 180*3*8
Hammers/Rope press-downs - 40*2*8, 72.5*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 15, 2013)

*Tues Oct 15 2013* - *Upper 1*

Bench - 205*3*6
BB Rows - 135*3*8
Seated DB press - 60*3*8
CG PD's - 145*3*8
Ez curl/Dips - 90*2*8/BW*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 17, 2013)

*Thurs Oct 17 2013* - *Lower 1*

Front squats - 135*3*7
Deads - 185*3*5
Leg press - 410*2*2
Seated Ham curl - 145*2*8

*Notes*
- I used straps for the fronts squats, first time ever. So just getting used to them I guess..
- Can up the weight on them and deads for sure next week, esp the latter


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 20, 2013)

*Fri Oct 18 2013* - *Upper 2*

Decline - 215*3*6
Ghetto tbars - 180*3*8
Standing BB Military - 115*2*5
Lat PD - 160*3*8
Hammers/Presdown 40*2*7, 72.5*2*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 21, 2013)

*Mon Oct 21 2013* - *Upper 1*

Bench - 205*3*7
BB Rows - 140*3*8
Seated DB press - 65*3*7,7,5
CG PD's - 150*3*8
Ez curl/Dips - 90*2*8/BW+10*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 22, 2013)

*Tues Oct 22 2013* - *Lower 1*

Front squats - 145*3*7
Deads - 205*4*5
Seated extensions - 145*2*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 25, 2013)

*Fri Oct 18 2013* - *Upper 2*

Decline - 225*3*6
Ghetto tbars - 190*3*8
Seated DB press - 65*3*7
Lat PD - 160*3*8
Dips BW+20*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 26, 2013)

*Sat Oct 26 2013*-* Lower 2*

Squats - 205*3*7
Sled Press - 430*3*7
Lying ham - 110*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 29, 2013)

*Tues Oct 9 2013 *- *Upper 1*

Inc. Bench - 165*3*7
BB Rows - 145*3*8
Seated DB press - 65*3*7,7,5
PD - 160*2*8
Ez curl/Dips - 90*2*8/BW+20*2*8


*Notes*
- Was so busy in the gym I had to switch a few things up


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 31, 2013)

*Thurs Oct 31 2013* -* Lower 1*

Front squats - 145*3*8,7,7
Deads - 225*5*5
Ham curl - 150*3*10


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 1, 2013)

*Nov 1 2013* - *Upper 2*

Decline - 225*3*6
Ghetto tbars - 205*3*7
Seated DB press - 65*3*7
CG Lat PD - 150*3*8
Hammers/Pressdown SS - 40*2*8,72.5*2*8

*Notes*
- Need to go heavier on pressdowns next week


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2013)

*Mon Nov 4 2013* - *Upper 1*

Bench - 205*3*7,6,6
BB Rows - 150*3*8
Seated DB press - 65*2*7
PD - 170*3*7
Ez curl/Dips - 90*2*8/BW+20*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 5, 2013)

*Tues Nov 5th 2013* - *Lower 1*

Front squats - 155*3*6
Deads - 225*3*5
Ham curl - 160*3*8

*Notes*
- Tips of fingers weren't getting much blood after each set of deadlifts, so I cut sets short. Need to look into that..


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 7, 2013)

*Thurs Nov 7 2013* - *Upper 2*

Decline - 225*3*6
Ghetto tbars - 225*3*6
Stand Miltry - 105*3*7
CG Lat PD - 150*3*8
Hammers/Pressdown SS - 40*2*8, 80*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 28, 2013)

*Thurs Nov 28 2013* 

Squats - 185*3*6
Deads - 185*3*6
Bench - 185*3*6

*Notes*
- Had some weird foot tendonitis or something so couldn't workout for awhile (3 weeks)
- Put on a bunch of fat, probbaly the biggest weight fluctuation ive ever had in such a short time
- Just did a quick half assed full body w/o, think Im going to start a new program on Monday


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2013)

*Mon Dec 2 2013* -* Upper 1*

Bench - 195*3*7,6,6
Pendlay rows- 135*3*8
Standing military - 105*3*6
PD - 140*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 3, 2013)

*Tues Dec 3rd 2013* -* Lower 1*

Squats - 195*3*6
Deads - 205*4*6

*Notes*
- Hands keep going numb after deads, lost most of the blood in them. Need to find out what that is and if there's anything I can do about it
- Need more volume, should have done 5 sets of each if I'm only doing those two exercises


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 12, 2013)

*Tues Dec 10 2013* -* Upper 1*

Bench - 215*3*6
Support rows - 115*3*7
OHP - 60*3*7
CG PD's - 140*3*7
Dips - 25*2*6

*Notes*
- Forgot to post last weeks final workout and cant remember it


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 12, 2013)

*Thurs Dec 12 2014* - *Lower 1*

Squats - 205*4*6
Deads - 205*4*6


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 13, 2013)

*Fri Dec 13 2013* - *Upper 2*

Dec Bench -225*3*6,5,4
BB Rows - 135*3*7
Mil press - 105*3*6
Med PD's - 150*3*8
Dips - 25*2*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 16, 2013)

*Mon Dec 16 2013* - *Upper 1 *

Bench - 215*3*4
Support rows - 115*3*7
OHP - 60*3*7
CG PD's - 150*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 20, 2013)

*Fri Dec 20 2013 *- *Lower 1*

Squats - 205*4*6
Deads - 225*4*5


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 28, 2013)

*Sat Dec 28 2013*- *Full body *

Squats - 205*4*6
Dec bench - 195*3*8
Rows - 145*3*8
Dips - 25*2*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 30, 2013)

*Mon Dec 30th 2013* - *Upper 1 *

Inc Bench - 165*3*7
Support rows - 115*3*7
Dips - 30*3*7
Pd's - 150*3*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 4, 2014)

*Sat Jan 4th 2014* - *Full body*

Squats - 205*4*6
Inc bench - 175*3*6
PD - 160*3*7
Dips - 30*3*6

*Notes *
- Been busy, so I just squeezed what I could in this week
- Happy New Yrs


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 7, 2014)

*Tues Jan 7 2014* - _*Upper 1*_

Bench - 205*3*5
Ghetto tbars - 205*3*7
DB press - 60*3*8
Lat PD - 160*3*8

*Notes*
- so tired, weaksauce


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 23, 2014)

*Jan 23 2014* -* Upper 1*

Inc DB press- 75*3*7
Ghetto Tbars - 180*3*7
Lat PD - 150*3*7

*Notes *
- Did 10m cardio before i started, need to improve there
- sprained my toe a few weeks ago, so was on the DL. Need to improve consistency regardless


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 28, 2014)

*Tues Jan 28 2014* 

Bench - 185*3*6
BB rows- 105*3*7
Dips - 20*3*7

*Notes*
- just trying to get something in, not much time
- will get in another 1 or two this week and start something new next monday


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 30, 2014)

*Thurs Jan 30 2014* -* Lower*

Squat - 185*4*6
Deads - 185*4*5


----------



## Pylon (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job, CI.  How's that toe?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2014)

Pylon said:


> Nice job, CI.  How's that toe?



Its fine atm, but there's something up with my feet I think. I have an appt with a podiatrist in a few weeks. Thanks


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2014)

*Tues Feb 4th 2014* - *Upper 1*

Inc bench - 165*3*7
Support rows - 90*3*7
Dips - 25*3*7
Lat PD - 145*3*7

*Notes*
- My workouts are a mess, just trying to get in a few times a week when I can. Next week I'm going to start the new routine..
- On the plus, I'm starting to get a bit better w/ the cardio that i'm doing as part of my warmup


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 11, 2014)

*Tues Feb 11th 2014* -* Upper 1*

Inc bench - 175*3*5
Support rows - 90*3*7
Dips - 25*3*7
Lat PD - 150*3*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 22, 2014)

*Sat Feb 22 2014*

Dec Bench - 195*3*6
Support rows - 90*3*8
Dips - 15*3*7
CG Lat pd - 135*3*8

*Notes*
- Had another w/o during the week at a hotel but it wasn't much
- Going to a podiatrist on Mon to see whats wrong with my feet, haven't been able to squat or dl lately


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2014)

*Mon Feb 24 2014 *

Bench - 195*3*6
BB rows - 135*3*6
Dips - 15*3*7
WG lat pd - 125*3*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 26, 2014)

*Wed Feb 26 2104 *

Deads 185*2*5
Extenions 135*3*8
Seated Curls 135*3*8

*Notes*
- Podiatrist said my calves are super tight. I shouldnt do weighted squats or heavy deeds. I guess I'll try the calf stretching and orthotics for a bit and hopefully go heavy again once my feet are better


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 27, 2014)

*Thurs Feb 27 2014*

Bench - 195*3*7
Support rows - 80*3*8
Dips 20*3*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 2, 2014)

*Friday Feb 28 2014*

20m cardio + some ab work


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 2, 2014)

*Sat Feb 29 2014*

Bench 195*3*6
Ghetto tbars 160*3*8
Dips 20*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 5, 2014)

*Sun Mar 2 2014*

DB press - 50*3*8
30m cardo


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 5, 2014)

*Wed Mar 5 2014* - *Upper 1*

Inc Chest - 165*3*8
Support rows - 80*3*10
Dips - 20*3*8
Lat PD - 120*3*8

*Notes*
- Not going to switch my routine, it works really well with my schedule. I am going to work in a higher rep range though, like 8-12


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 6, 2014)

*Thurs Mar 6 2014* - *Lower 1*

Deads - 205*3*8
Leg extensions - 145*3*10
Leg curls - 145*3*10

*Notes*
- I can only do 1 of Deads, Squats or leg press on leg days until I get my foot thing sorted out. Probably shouldn't be doing any but..


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 8, 2014)

*Sat Mar 8th 2014*

Bench - 195*3*7
BB Military - 95*3*8
Support row - 90*3*8
Lat PD - 145*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2014)

*Mon Mar 10 2014* - *Upper 1*

Dec Bench - 205*3*6
Dec CG - 135*3*8
CG Rows - 140*3*8
Chins - BW*3*5
Standing DB press - 50*3*7


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 11, 2014)

*Tues Mar 11th 2014* - *Lower 1 *

Deads - 225*3*5
Extensions - 145*3*8
Curl- 145*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 13, 2014)

*Thurs Mar 13th 2014* -_* Upper 2*_

Bench - 205*3*5
BB Rows - 125*3*8
Dips - 25*3*8
CG Pulldowns - 140*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 17, 2014)

*Mon Mar 17 2014* - *Upper 1*

Dec Bench - 205*3*6
Dec CG - 145*3*9
Chins - BW*3*6
Standing DB press - 45*3*8
MG Rows - 140*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 19, 2014)

*Tues Mar 18th 2014* - *Lower 1 *

Deads - 255*3*4
Extensions - 150*3*8
Curl- 150*3*8


*Wed Mar 19th 2014* - *Cardio/Abs*

25m cadrio
Various ab exercises


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 4, 2014)

*Fri April 4th 2014* - *Upper 1 *

Bench - 195*3*7
Dec CG - 145*3*9
Chins - BW*3*6
Standing DB press - 40*3*10
MG Rows - 140*3*8

*Notes*
- was pretty sick the last 10 days or so, so took some time off


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 28, 2014)

*Mon April 28th 2014* -* Upper 1 *

Dec bench  - 185*3*7
Lat PD's - 135*3*8
Dips  - BW+20*3*6
MG Rows - 140*3*8

*Notes*
- really sick the past few weeks, but still unacceptable consistency


----------



## Cold Iron (May 3, 2014)

*Thurs May 1 2014 * - *Lower*

Deads - 135*5*4
Leg entensions -135*3*8
Lying Curls - 90*2*8

15m Elliptical 

*Notes*
- Going light since its been about a month


----------



## Cold Iron (May 3, 2014)

*Fri May 2 2014*

25m Elliptical 
Ab work


----------



## Cold Iron (May 3, 2014)

*Sat May 3rd 2014* - *Upper 2*

DB Press - 75*3*8
MG Cable Rows - 120*3*8
Standng DB Mil - 35*3*8

10m Elliptical


----------



## Cold Iron (May 7, 2014)

*Wed May 7th 2014* - *Upper 1*

Bench - 185*3*7
Dips - BW+15*3*7
Row machine - 115*3*8
MG Pulldowns - 125*3*8

10m cardio


----------



## Cold Iron (May 10, 2014)

*Sat May 10 2014*

Deads - 185*4*5
Sled press - 270*3*8

warmup + 10m treddy


----------



## Cold Iron (May 12, 2014)

*Mon May 12 2014 *

Inc Bench - 155*3*7
CG cable rows - 130*3*8
Standing DB Military - 40*3*7
CG Pulldowns - 135*3*8

10m on Elliptical


----------



## Cold Iron (May 20, 2014)

*Tues May 20 2014 *

Bench - 185*3*7,6,5
Support row - 80*3*8
DB press- 50*3*8
CG Pulldowns - 140*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (May 26, 2014)

*Fri May 23 2014*

Deads - 205*4*5
Sled Press - 270*3*8


----------



## Cold Iron (May 26, 2014)

*Mon May 26 2014 *

Dec Bench - 205*3*6
Support Rows - 80*3*7
Standing DB press - 50*2*7
Dips BW*8


----------



## Cold Iron (May 29, 2014)

*Thurs May 29 2014*

Deads - 205*4*5
Sled press - 290*3*8


----------

